# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  قول (عليه السلام) عند ذكر أفراد آل البيت

## أبو عائشة المغربي

الحمد لله،والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وآله،وبعد:
دأب كثير من الكتاب من المتقدمين والمتأخرين على قول (عليه السلام) بعد ذكر أحد آل البيت الكرام، كالسيدة فاطمة،أو أمير المؤمنين علي،أو الحسن والحسين سيدا شباب أهل الجنة،وقد رأينا من أهل العلم من ينكر ذلك،ويعده من شعار الروافض،فهل إنكارهم هذا صحيح؟،وهل قول ذلك من التشيع المذموم؟
أفيدونا يرحمكم الله

----------


## التبريزي

[justify]
سأجيبك بما أعرف:
قول عليه السلام، إنما يُقال للأنبياء والرسل، وأما الصحابة فيقال لأحدهم: رضي الله عنه، لكن لو قلت عن علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام، وعن أبي بكر رضي الله عنه فهنا تشبه بالرافضة وابتداع في الدين، فيلزم المساواة بين الصحابة، يقول ابن كثير في تفسير سورة الأحزاب عند قول الله عز وجل: {إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً} [الأحزاب:56]:( إنه اعتاد بعض النساخ أو كثير من النساخ أنهم عندما يأتي ذكر علي أو فاطمة يقولون: "عليه السلام" أو "عليها السلام"، وهذا غير صحيح؛ لأن الذي ينبغي فيه أن يسوى بين الصحابة، وأن يعامل الصحابة معاملة واحدة، وأن يترضى عنهم، وطريقة السلف هي الترضي عن الصحابة). ومثل ذلك إفراد علي بن أبي طالب بقول: كرم الله وجهه لأنه لم يسجد لصنم، وهذا ثابت عند غير علي، فهناك كثير من الصحابة الذين أسلموا لم يثبت عنهم أنهم سجدوا للأصنام ، وكذلك الصحابة الذين ولدوا في الإسلام كابن الزبير ، والنعمان بن بشير وغيرهم كثير لم يسجدوا لصنم قط، فيكون تخصيص علي رضي الله عنه بذلك دون غيره من الصحابة لغو من القول وابتداع في الدين، أما إذا قلنا: أبوبكر عليه السلام، وعمر عليه السلام وعثمان عليه السلام وعلي عليه السلام وكذا مع بقية الصحابة فليس فيه قادح، ألسنا نقول: اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم؟ لكن يبقى أن طريقة السلف هي الترضي.. ومثل ذلك إفراد كلمة الإمام...

والله أعلم..
[/justify]

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

ما أعلمه رغم قصورى هو الجواز والموضوع  سبق بحثه هنا
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=87453
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22133

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

إذا كان هذا التخصيص من شعار الرافضة ،فلم لم يعرف ذلك سلف الأمة،وسيأتيك بيان فعلهم مفصلا.
لكن أود لي على كلامك تعليقان:
الأول:ما نقلته عن الحافظ ابن كثير ما كان له -رحمه الله - أن يأتي به،ولا أن يقلده  فيه غيره،لأن حديثه بالغ الخطورة،ففيه فتح الباب لكل من لم يرقه شيء من كلام السلف أن يدعي أن ذلك من زيادات النساخ،ولا يخقى ما في ذلك من الشر العظيم.
ثم قل لي بربك،هل تواطأ كل نساخ البخاري مثلا-وهم من هم ثقة ودقة وأمانة- على إضافة هذا الشعار الرافضي حسب زعمكم الكريم؟
الثاني:دعوى لزوم المساواة بين الصحابة من أعجب العجيب أيها الحبيب،فإني أراك في كل صلواتك تصلي على آل المصطفى-وعلى رأسهم سيدنا علي-،ولا تصلي على باقي الصحب الكرام؟،فأين المساواة المزعومة؟.
أما دعوى أن السلف لم يكونوا يفعلون ذلك ويقتصرون على الترضية فغير صحيح البتة،وإليك
قائمة ببعض وليس كل الذين لم يتحرجوا من ذلك،ولم يعدوه من شعار الروافض ،من المتقدمين والمتأخرين:
السلام على علي بن أبي طالب ـ عليه السلام ـ: *ـ الإمام العلم عبد الله بن المبارك*ـ رضي الله عنه ـ، في "مسنده" حديث رقم (267). *ـ الإمام الشافعي* ـ رضي الله عنه ـ، ذكر ذلك في "مسنده" الباب الرابع في أحكام متفرقة في الصوم" برقم (721) بترتيب العلامة السندي و بتقديم محمد زاهد الكوثري. *ـ الإمام علي بن الجعد* ـ رضي الله عنه ـ، في " مسنده" حديث برقم(2479)،الناشر : مؤسسة نادر – بيروت الطبعة الأولى ، 1410 – 1990،تحقيق : عامر أحمد حيدر. *ـ الإمام العلم أحمد بن حنبل* ـ رضي الله عنه ـ، في "مسنده"( مسند أبي هريرة حديث برقم 9550) 15/339 و غيرها من المواضع. المحقق : شعيب الأرنؤوط وآخرون الناشر : مؤسسة الرسالة،الطبعة : الثانية 1420هـ. *ـ الإمام العلم محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري* ـ رحمه الله ـ، ذكر ذلك في " صحيحه" باب:" شهود الملائكة بدرا" برقم(3702). و غيرها من المواضع. *ـ الإمام أبو داود* ـ رحمه الله ـ،في " سننه" باب الصلاة قبل العصر" حديث برقم(1080) و كذلك باب" في زكاة السائمة" حديث برقم(1343) و غيرها من المواضع. *ـ الإمام أبو عيسى الترمذي* ـ رحمه الله ـ،في "سننه" باب" ماجاء في عيادة المريض"حديث برقم(891)... *ـ الإمام الحارث بن أبي أسامة* ـ رحمه الله ـ،في"مسنده" باب"فضل عثمان" حديث برقم(972) و غيرها من المواضع.الناشر : مركز خدمة السنة والسيرة النبوية - المدينة المنورة الطبعة الأولى ، 1413 – 1992. *ـ الإمام العلم أبو عبد الرحمن النسائي* ـ رضي الله عنه ـ، في "السنن الكبرى" 6/303 حديث برقم(11045) و 6/356 حديث برقم(11221) و غيرها من المواضع.الناشر : دار الكتب العلمية – بيروت الطبعة الأولى ، 1411 - 1991 تحقيق : د.عبد الغفار سليمان البنداري , سيد كسروي حسن. *ـ الإمام العلم أبو جعفر الطحاوي* ـ رحمه الله ـ، في" مشكل الآثار" حديث برقم(267). *ـ الإمام أبو القاسم الطبراني* ـ رحمه الله ـ، في" المعجم الصغير" باب من اسمه دليل"1/275 و في "باب اللام،من اسمه لؤلؤ"2/52. الناشر : المكتب الإسلامي , دار عمار - بيروت , عمان الطبعة الأولى ، 1405 – 1985،تحقيق : محمد شكور محمود الحاج أمرير. *ـ الإمام العلم الناقد أبو الحسن الدارقطني* ـ رحمه الله ـ، في "سننه" باب" الوضوء بالنبيذ" حديث برقم(21) 1/79. الناشر : دار المعرفة - بيروت ، 1386 – 1966 تحقيق : السيد عبد الله هاشم يماني المدني. *ـ الإمام أبو عبد الله القضاعي* ـ رحمه الله ـ،في" مسند الشهاب" الباب السابع" إن من البيان لسحرا" حديث برقم(961) 2/98. الناشر : مؤسسة الرسالة – بيروت الطبعة الثانية ، 1407 – 1986 تحقيق : حمدي بن عبد المجيد السلفي. *ـ الإمام العلم أبو بكر البيهقي* ـ رحمه الله ـ، في"السنن الصغرى" حديث برقم(239) 1/177.تحقيق د. محمد ضياء الرحمن الأعظمي الناشر مكتبة الدار سنة النشر 1410 – 1989،مكان النشر المدينة المنورة. و في نسخة أخرى من" السنن الصغير" باب الرجوع عن الشهادة" حديث برقم(3411). *ـ الإمام محمد بن فتوح الحميدي* ـ رحمه الله ـ،في " الجمع بين الصحيحن"،(1/72و78). ط دار ابن حزم، تحقيق د:علي حسين البواب.   *ـ الإمام أبو القاسم ابن عساكر* ـ رحمه الله ـ،في " معجم الشيوخ" حديث برقم(324) 1/168 و حديث برقم(1170) 2/57. قدم له :الدكتور شاكر الفحام، حققه: الدكتورة وفاء تقي الدين ،دار البشائر / دمشق. *ـ الإمام أبو السعدات ابن الأثير* ـ رحمه الله ـ ، في" جامع الأصول في أحاديث الرسول" 12/1026. تحقيق : عبد القادر الأرنؤوط الناشر : مكتبة الحلواني - مطبعة الملاح - مكتبة دار البيان الطبعة : الأولى. *ـ الإمام المحدث نور الدين الهيثمي* ـ رحمه الله ـ، في :"بغية الباحث عن زوائد مسند الحارث بن أبي أسامة"، باب فضل عثمان رضي الله عنه (2/896) و باب فضل علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام (2/902). تحقيق د: حسين أحمد صالح الباكري،الناشر : مركز خدمة السنة والسيرة النبوية - المدينة المنورة الطبعة : الأولى ، 1413 – 1992.
*ـ الإمام عبد الرزاق الصنعاني* ـ رضي الله عنه ـ، في "مصنفه"، باب المتاع يصيبه العدو ثم يجده" حديث برقم (9362).الناشر : المكتب الإسلامي – بيروت الطبعة الثانية:  1403 تحقيق : حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي.
 و من المعاصرين: *ـ  العلامة المحدث ناصر الدين الألباني* ـ رحمه الله ـ،في" الثمر المستطاب" ص:469.الناشر : غراس للنشر والتوزيع الطبعة : الأولى. و في" السلسلة الضعيفة" حديث برقم(5581) 12/167. الناشر : مكتبة المعارف – الرياض. السلام على السيدة الكاملة فاطمة الزهراء ـ عليها السلام ـ: *ـ الإمام أحمد بن حنبل* ـ رحمه الله ـ،في" المسند"(مسند أبي بكر حديث برقم 25) و غيرها من المواضع. *ـ الإمام أبو عبد الله البخاري* ـ رحمه الله ـ، في " الصحيح" حديث برقم(490 و 2695 و 2862) و غيرها من المواضع. *ـ الإمام أبو داود السجستاني* ـ رحمه الله ـ،في "السنن" حديث برقم(2578 و 2580) و غيرها من المواضع. *ـ الإمام أبو عوانة الإسفرائيني* ـ رحمه الله ـ،في "المسند" حديث برقم(3380). الناشر دار المعرفة، مكان النشر بيروت. *ـ الإمام أبو جعفر الطحاوي* ـ رحمه الله ـ،في " مشكل الآثار" حديث برقم(129) و غيرها من المواضع. *ـ الإمام أبو عبد الله الحاكم( ابن البيع)* ـ رحمه الله ـ،في " المستدرك على الصحيحن" حديث برقم(4310).3/27. الناشر : دار الكتب العلمية – بيروت الطبعة الأولى ، 1411 - 1990 تحقيق : مصطفى عبد القادر عطا. *ـ  الإمام البيهقي* ـ رحمه الله ـ، في" السنن الكبرى و ذيله الجوهر النقي" حديث برقم(7413) 4/71 و غيرها من المواضع. مؤلف الجوهر النقي: علاء الدين علي بن عثمان المارديني الشهير بابن التركماني. الناشر : مجلس دائرة المعارف النظامية الكائنة في الهند ببلدة حيدر آباد الطبعة : الطبعة : الأولى ـ 1344 هـ. *ـ الإمام أبو القاسم بن عساكر* ـ رحمه الله ـ، في "معجم الشيوخ" حديث برقم(497 و 1172). *ـ الإمام نور الدين الهيثمي* ـ رحمه الله ـ،في" بغية الباحث عن زوائد مسند الحارث" حديث برقم(224) 1/334. *ـ الإمام الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني* ـ رحمه الله ـ،في " بلوغ المرام من أدلة الأحكام"،حديث برقم(553) كتاب الجنائز. و من المعاصرين: *العلامة المحدث ناصر الدين الألباني* ـ رحمه الله ـ،في "آداب الزفاف" ص:217. طبعة المكتب الإسلامي. و في" السلسلة الضعيفة" حديث برقم(3325) 7/338. و غيرها كثير. السلام على السيد الحسن بن علي ـ عليهما السلام ـ: *ـ الإمام العلم أحمد بن حنبل* ـ رحمه الله ـ،في " المسند"(مسند أبي هريرة،حديث برقم 10471)، و غيرها من المواضع. *ـ الإمام العلم أبو عبد الله البخاري* ـ رحمه الله ـ،في" الصحيح"، باب" قوله تعالى:" و أحل لكم صيد البحر.."الآية. السلام على السيد الحسين بن علي ـ عليهما السلام ـ: *ـ الإمام البخاري* ـ رحمه الله ـ،في" الصحيح" باب " مناقب الحسن و الحسين رضي الله عنهما" حديث برقم(3465). *ـ الإمام الأديب المحدث أبو محمد بن قتيبة الدينوري* ـ رحمه الله ـ،في"غريب الحديث" 1/488. الناشر : مطبعة العاني – بغداد الطبعة الأولى ، 1397 /تحقيق : د. عبد الله الجبوري. *ـ الإمام الحافظ المحدث المؤرخ محمد بن جرير الطبري* ـرحمه الله ـ،في" تهذيب الآثار" برقم (1051). *ـ الإمام البيهقي* ـ رحمه الله ـ،في " السنن الكبرى و ذيله الجوهر النقي" باب" ماروي في الفرق بين بول الصبي و الصبية" و من المعاصرين من أهل الحديث: *العلامة المحدث الألباني* ـ رحمه الله ـ، في"أحكام الجنائز" ص:248. طبعة المكتب الإسلامي، الرابعة. و في" السلسلة الضعيفة" (3/558).


هؤلاء آبائي فجئني بمثلهم     إذا جمعتنا يا جرير المجامع

قلت: أنظر تفصيل المسألة في جزء حرره تلميذي أبو العباس المالكي ،فليرجع إليه.

----------


## التبريزي

المسألة سهلة لا تحتاج إلى هذه الحدة يا صاحبي!!
السلام على جميع المؤمنين صحبا وتابعين وسلفا وخلفا!!
السلام عليكم دار قوم مؤمنين!!
السلام على علي والحسن والحسين!!
كلام جميل، من قال إنه لا يجوز؟.... لكن:

عندما يقول أحدهم:
"وقد بايع الإمام عليٌ عليه السلام الفاروقَ رضي الله عنه"، فلماذا قال: "الإمام علي عليه السلام"، ولم يقل: " الإمام الفاروق عليه السلام"، وعمر أفضل من علي؟!!

عند الرافضة:
(عبارة عليه السلام صيغة خبرية تشير إلى الطهارة والعصمة لمن يقال عليه السلام، وأما لفظ رضي الله عنه فهو دعاء بصيغة الإخبار ، أي: نسأل الله ان يرضى عن فلان ، وليس فيه إخباراً حتمياً عن رضى الله سبحانه عن شخص ما..)..

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

بارك الله فيكم ..
قولكم : ( وقد رأينا من أهل العلم من ينكر ذلك .. ) . هلاّ أتيت بمثال  ؟ المعروف أنهم يُنكرون ( التخصيص ) .
وفقكم الله ..
رابط مفيد :
http://www.saaid.net/mohamed/s/3.htm

----------


## أبو عاتكة

قال ابن كثير في التفسير (3/517) : 

وقد غلب هذا في عبارة كثير من النساخ للكتب أن يفرد علي رضي الله عنه بأن يقال عليه السلام من دون سائر الصحابة أو كرم الله وجهه وهذا وإن كان معناه صحيحا لكن ينبغي أن يسوى بين الصحابة في ذلك فإن هذا من باب التعظيم والتكريم فالشيخان وأمير المؤمنين عثمان أولى بذلك منه رضي الله عنهم أجمعين .ا.هـ.

منقول من موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب ..

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

الظاهر أنكم بارك الله فيكم لم تفهموا المقصود،فإني أريد التخصيص وليس عموم التسليم،والأسما  ء التي ذكرتها آنفا تخصص أفراد آل البيت بقول (عليه السلام)،فإن البخاري وأحمد مثلا إذا ذكرا أبا بكر أو عمر ترضيا عليهما،وإذا ذكرا عليا سلما عليه،فأهل العلم الذين ذكرتهم بأسمائهم يخصصون،ومن أبهمتهم من المنكرين ومنهم صاحب الكتاب الذي حققته يا شيخ سليمان ينكرون هذا التخصيص،ويجعلون ذلك كا تجعلونه أنتم من شعار الروافض،فما قولكم إذا؟
أما قول أخينا التبريزي :(عندما يقول أحدهم:
 "وقد بايع الإمام عليٌ عليه السلام الفاروقَ رضي الله عنه"، فلماذا قال: "الإمام علي عليه السلام"، ولم يقل: " الإمام الفاروق عليه السلام"، وعمر أفضل من علي؟!!)
هذا التفريق تفريق سليم،فإن عليا من آل البيت وعمر ليس منهم،وليست المسألة مسألة أفضلية،وقد أقول :كان جعفر الصادق-عليه السلام- يفخر بكون أبي بكر الصديق -رضي الله عنه- قد ولده مرتين.
وهو كلام سليم لا مطعن فيه.
أما قولك أخي الكريم:
(عند الرافضة:
 (عبارة عليه السلام صيغة خبرية تشير إلى الطهارة والعصمة لمن يقال عليه السلام، وأما لفظ رضي الله عنه فهو دعاء بصيغة الإخبار ، أي: نسأل الله ان يرضى عن فلان ، وليس فيه إخباراً حتمياً عن رضى الله سبحانه عن شخص ما..)..
فكلام غير سليم بالمرة،فإن الترضي على الصحابة إخبار وليس دعاء،أوليس قد أخبرنا الله تعالى من فوق سبع سماوات أنه رضي عنهم وأرضاهم،فهو عنهم إخبار،وعن غيرهم دعاء،كما لو قلت:عمر بن عبد العزيز رضي الله عنه.
وإن قصد الروافض بالتسليم على علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين التطهير فقد أصابوا وأجادوا،فإنهم الذين جللهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بكسائه عند نزول قوله تعالى:(إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا)،فهم مطهرون بنص القرآن،كما أن الصحابة مرضي عنهم بنص القرآن.
أما قولك(اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم) فقد خالفت السنة المحمدية،فقد تتبعت كل روايات الصلاة والسلام على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم أجد فيها التثنية في الصلاة والتسليم إلا بالآل والأزواج،فلو دللتني بارك الله فيك على رواية ولو موضوعة،فيها الصلاة والسلام على الأصحاب لكنت لك ممتنا وشاكرا.
أنا لا أقول هنا بعدم الجواز،لكن خير الهدي هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم.

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

بارك الله فيك ..
قولك : ( هذا التفريق تفريق سليم،فإن عليا من آل البيت وعمر ليس منهم.. ) . ماالدليل على هذا التفريق ؟

----------


## التبريزي

> أما قولك أخي الكريم:
> (عند الرافضة:
> (عبارة عليه السلام صيغة خبرية تشير إلى الطهارة والعصمة لمن يقال عليه السلام، وأما لفظ رضي الله عنه فهو دعاء بصيغة الإخبار ، أي: نسأل الله ان يرضى عن فلان ، وليس فيه إخباراً حتمياً عن رضى الله سبحانه عن شخص ما..)..
> فكلام غير سليم بالمرة،فإن الترضي على الصحابة إخبار وليس دعاء، أوليس قد أخبرنا الله تعالى من فوق سبع سماوات أنه رضي عنهم وأرضاهم،فهو عنهم إخبار،وعن غيرهم دعاء،كما لو قلت:عمر بن عبد العزيز رضي الله عنه.


لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله، وهل قلتُ أنا هذا؟ أم نقلتُ قولَ الرافضة عندما يفرقون بين معنى السلام والترضي؟
(وَالسَّابِقُون   الْأَوَّلُونَ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالْأَنْصَارِ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُمْ بِإِحْسَانٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ).. إخبارٌ بأن الله رضي عنهم...

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

> بارك الله فيك ..
> قولك : ( هذا التفريق تفريق سليم،فإن عليا من آل البيت وعمر ليس منهم.. ) . ماالدليل على هذا التفريق ؟


القضية لا تحتاج إلى دليل،وإنما هي اصطلاحات،والاصط  لاحات لا تحتاج إلى أدلة مالم تخالف الشرع،والسلف قد اصطلحوا في كتبهم السالفة التي أحلت عليها على التفريق بين آل البيت وباقي الصحابة في هذا الباب.
ثم إنك أنت نفسك تفرق ،فتصلي في صلاتك على آل البيت ولا تصلي على الصحب الكرام.

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

> لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله، وهل قلتُ أنا هذا؟ أم نقلتُ قولَ الرافضة عندما يفرقون بين معنى السلام والترضي؟
> (وَالسَّابِقُون   الْأَوَّلُونَ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالْأَنْصَارِ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُمْ بِإِحْسَانٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ).. إخبارٌ بأن الله رضي عنهم...


ظننت أنه من كلامك،فمعذرة.
لكن لم تجبني عن الباقي

----------


## محمد سالم الخضر

الأخوة الكرام
هناك مسائل لا بد من التنبه لها في هذا الموضوع
أولاً: لكي يكون كلامنا علمياً ويليق بنا كطلبة العلم فلا يصح أن نستدل بفتاوى في تأصيل مسألة، فالفتوى ليست دليلاً يستدل به.
وقد رأينا من يتمسك بفتوى معاصرة أو أكثر، ويجعلها حكماً على البحث العلمي وعلى النقاش الدائر، وقد جرى هذا في منتديات أخرى.
ثانياً: من الملاحظ دائماً حينما يُطرق مثل هذا الموضوع الخلط الواضح بين (الصلاة) وبين (السلام)، وهذا تكرر كثيراً بين المتحاورين في ملتقى أهل الحديث وملتقيات أخرى وقد يكون في ملتقانا أيضاً.
فالصلاة أعظم من السلام، والسلام تبع للصلاة في الأمر الإلهي: (إنّ الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي يا أيها الذين آمنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليماً) وجاء بيان كيفية الصلاة بالصلاة على النبي وأهل بيته كما في عدة أحاديث في البخاري ومسلم وغيرها.
ثالثاً: البعض يخلط ما بين عبارة (كرم الله وجهه) و(الإمام) وبين إطلاق (عليه السلام) على أهل البيت، وإنما أقول (أهل البيت) ولا أعني إفراد علي رضي الله عنه بهذا الإطلاق دون سائر أهل البيت.
رابعاً: حكى الإمام ابن عبد البر عن بعض أهل العلم قولهم: (فجائز أن يقول الرجل لكل من كان من أزواج محمد ص ومن ذريته "صلى الله عليك" إذا واجهه و"صلى الله عليه" إذا غاب عنه، ولا يجوز ذلك في غيرهم)[1].
وهذا مبناه قولهم حصر آل البيت في (الأزواج والذرية) فكيف بمن يرى أنهم بنو هاشم وحدهم أو بنو هاشم والأزواج؟ ألا يكون من الطبيعي أن يكون الإطلاق طبيعياً وسائغاً؟

خامساً: هل السلام على الشخص أفضل أم الترضي؟ بلا شك الترضي، فإذا كنا نترضى على الصحابة فلماذا نستغرب من السلام عليهم - دون تمييز-؟

سادساً: كلام الإمام ابن كثير، على العين والرأس لكنه ليس نصاً نبوياً له قدسيته فلا يُرد، وما نقف عنده هو كيف ساغ أن تستشري هذه المسألة وهي (عليه السلام) في النسخ وبين العلماء هكذا دون نكير، وهل يقبل أن يقال إنه تصرف ناسخ؟

[1]التمهيد 17/303

----------


## أبو مسهر

> فكيف بمن يرى أنهم بنو هاشم وحدهم أو بنو هاشم والأزواج؟ ألا يكون من الطبيعي أن يكون الإطلاق طبيعياً وسائغاً؟
> 
> خامساً: هل السلام على الشخص أفضل أم الترضي؟ بلا شك الترضي، فإذا كنا نترضى على الصحابة فلماذا نستغرب من السلام عليهم - دون تمييز-؟


بارك الله فيك أخى و جازاك كل خير

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

الأخ الكريم : أباعائشة : بارك الله فيك .
قلتَ : ( القضية لا تحتاج إلى دليل ) ! لماذا ؟ وهي مسألة شرعية ، تدخل في باب التفضيل ؟
قلتَ : ( ثم إنك أنت نفسك تفرق..) ! أنا فرقت لأجل الدليل . وأنت إلى الآن لم تأتِ على مسألتك بدليل .
أما أن السلف اصطلحوا .. إلخ .
فتكرم عليّ باصطلاحهم في " التخصيص " لا في " الجواز " ..
وفقكم الله ..

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

> [justify]
> سأجيبك بما أعرف:
> قول عليه السلام، إنما يُقال للأنبياء والرسل، وأما الصحابة فيقال لأحدهم: رضي الله عنه، لكن لو قلت عن علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام، وعن أبي بكر رضي الله عنه فهنا تشبه بالرافضة وابتداع في الدين، فيلزم المساواة بين الصحابة، يقول ابن كثير في تفسير سورة الأحزاب عند قول الله عز وجل: {إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً} [الأحزاب:56]:( إنه اعتاد بعض النساخ أو كثير من النساخ أنهم عندما يأتي ذكر علي أو فاطمة يقولون: "عليه السلام" أو "عليها السلام"، وهذا غير صحيح؛ لأن الذي ينبغي فيه أن يسوى بين الصحابة، وأن يعامل الصحابة معاملة واحدة، وأن يترضى عنهم، وطريقة السلف هي الترضي عن الصحابة). ومثل ذلك إفراد علي بن أبي طالب بقول: كرم الله وجهه لأنه لم يسجد لصنم، وهذا ثابت عند غير علي، فهناك كثير من الصحابة الذين أسلموا لم يثبت عنهم أنهم سجدوا للأصنام ، وكذلك الصحابة الذين ولدوا في الإسلام كابن الزبير ، والنعمان بن بشير وغيرهم كثير لم يسجدوا لصنم قط، فيكون تخصيص علي رضي الله عنه بذلك دون غيره من الصحابة لغو من القول وابتداع في الدين، أما إذا قلنا: أبوبكر عليه السلام، وعمر عليه السلام وعثمان عليه السلام وعلي عليه السلام وكذا مع بقية الصحابة فليس فيه قادح، ألسنا نقول: اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم؟ لكن يبقى أن طريقة السلف هي الترضي.. ومثل ذلك إفراد كلمة الإمام...
> 
> والله أعلم..
> [/justify]


أحسنت أخي الفاضل

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

> الأخ الكريم : أباعائشة : بارك الله فيك .
> قلتَ : ( القضية لا تحتاج إلى دليل ) ! لماذا ؟ وهي مسألة شرعية ، تدخل في باب التفضيل ؟
> قلتَ : ( ثم إنك أنت نفسك تفرق..) ! أنا فرقت لأجل الدليل . وأنت إلى الآن لم تأتِ على مسألتك بدليل .
> أما أن السلف اصطلحوا .. إلخ .
> فتكرم عليّ باصطلاحهم في " التخصيص " لا في " الجواز " ..
> وفقكم الله ..


أخي الكريم سليمان -وفقه الله-:
قولي لا تحتاج لدليل،أقصد الدليل الناقل من نص أو إجماع،أما الدليل فهو عدم الدليل والإباحة الأصلية،وما المانع من نص أو إجماع من تخصيص آل البيت بالسلام؟
ثم المسألة لا دخل لها بالتفضيل البتة،وقد سبق لي بيان صحة قول القائل:كان جعفر الصادق -عليه السلام- يفتخر بكون الصديق أبا بكر -رضي الله عنه- قد ولده مرتين.
ولا نشك في أفضلية الصديق على جعفر الصادق -سلام الله عليه-.
أما السلف فارجع إلى كل المصادر التي أحلت عليها سابقا ففيها التفريق.

----------


## الوفائى

اللهم توفنا مسلمين وانت راض عنا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله في المنهاج (4/154-155): "الذي قالته الحنفية وغيرهم أنه إذا كان عند قوم لا يصلُّون إلَّا على عليٍّ دون الصَّحابة، فإذا صلَّى على عليٍّ ظُنَّ أنَّه منهم فيكره؛ لئلَّا يُظَنَّ به أنَّه رافضي.
> فأمَّا إذا عُلِم أنَّه صلَّى على عليٍّ وعلى سائر الصَّحابة لم يكره ذلك.
> وهذا القول يقوله سائر الأئمَّة؛ فإنَّه اذا كان في فعل مستحبٍّ مفسدة راجحة لم يصِرْ مستحبًّا، ومن هنا ذَهَب مَن ذَهَب من الفقهاء إلى ترك بعض المستحبَّات إذا صارت شعارًا لهم، فلا يتميَّز السُّنِّيُّ من الرَّافضي.
> ومصلحة التميُّز عنهم لأجل هجرانـهم ومخالفتهم أعظم من مصلحة هذا المستحب.
> وهذا الذي ذهب إليه يحتاج إليه في بعض المواضع إذا كان في الاختلاط والاشتباه مفسدة راجحة على مصلحة فعل ذلك المستحب.
> لكن هذا أمر عارض لا يقتضي أن يجعل المشروع ليس بمشروعٍ دائمًا، بل هذا مثل لباس شعار الكفَّار، وإن كان مباحًا إذا لم يكن شعارًا لهم، كلبس العمامة الصَّفراء؛ فإنَّه جائزٌ إذا لم يكن شعارًا لليهود، فإذا صار شعارًا لهم نُهِيَ عن ذلك".


http://majles.alukah.net/newreply.ph...reply&p=238653

----------


## مؤسسة ابن جبرين الخيرية

(14037)
ســـؤال: هذا الحديث وجدته في السلسلة الصحيحة (1) للعلامة محمد ناصر الدين الألباني أرجو من سماحتكم شرحه لي؟ وهل يجوز قول: (عليّ عليه السلام)؟ رقم الحديث (59) 
عن أم المنذر بنت قيس الأنصارية قالت دخل علي رسول الله  ومعه علي عليه السلام وعليّ ناقه (أي حديث عهد بالإفاقة من المرض) ولنا دوالي معلقة (جمع دالية وهو العذق من التمر يعلق حتى إذا أرطب أكل) فقام رسول الله  يأكل منها وقام علي ليأكل فطفق رسول الله  يقول لعلي: "مه إنك ناقه" حتى كف علي عليه السلام قالت: وصنعت شعيرًا وسلقًا فجئت به فقال رسول الله : "يا عليّ أصب من هذا فهو أنفع لك". (حسن) 
الجواب: الحديث قد رواه أبو داود وغيره، بهذا اللفظ أو نحوه، وفسر الشراح قوله: (وعلي ناقه) أنه قد شفي من مرض، كالحمى ونحوها، وأن الأكل من ذلك التمر قد يضر به، فيتركه حتى يتم شفاؤه، وذكروا أن الدوالي هي عذوق التمر الذي يبقى في شماريخه، يعلقونه حتى يتم نضجه ويصير رطبًا، فالنبي  وقف وجعل يأكل منها، وهكذا أيضًا عليّ، إلا أن النبي  نهاه أن يأكل ومعه أثر ذلك المرض، ذكرت أنها صنعت لهم طعامًا مكونًا من شعير وسلق، الذي هو عروق بعض الخضار، وأن النبي  قال لعلي: "يا عليّ أصب (يعني كُل) من هذا فهو أنفع لك"، والأفضل الترضي عن الصحابة، لقوله تعالى: لَقَدْ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ، وقوله تعالى: رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ، ولا يخص عليّ بقول عليه السلام، لأن ذلك يوهم أنه نبي.
قاله وأملاه
عبدالله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين
17/10/1426هـ

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

الكلام الذي نقله الأخ عدنان فيه كفاية لمن كان ذا بصر
والله يتولانا برحمته

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

> الكلام الذي نقله الأخ عدنان فيه كفاية لمن كان ذا بصر
> والله يتولانا برحمته


أهل البصر يكتفون بقال الله قال رسول الله،أما كلام الرجال فللاستئناس وليس للاكتفاء.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

أحسنت.. ومن كلام الرجال الذي قد يكون للاستئناس أويرد كلامُك يا أبا عائشة.

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

> أحسنت.. ومن كلام الرجال الذي قد يكون للاستئناس أويرد كلامُك يا أبا عائشة.


أنا لست هنا للسباب و  الشتام،ولم أدع أن كلامي يحتج به،لكن أنا طالبت بالدليل من الكتاب والسنة ولم آت بشيء من عندي،وتسندني أدلة الشريعة،أما تدخلك فليس فيه إلا كلام الرجال،فهو المردود دون غيره يا عدنان.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

أين السباب؟
أتمنى أن تهدأ في ردك على (إخوانك)! فإنَّ التشنُّج مضرٌّ بالصِّحَّة.
وكلامك صحيح .. والعبرة في الأمر ليست مجرد سرد أدلةٍ يدَّعى معانيها لكن فهمٌ صحيحٌ لها، وهنا يتمايز كلام الرجال الذين هم دون رجال..
وما نقلتُه من فهم إمامٍ من الأئمة لا يسمَّى تدخلاً مردودًا إلا إن كنتَ تعد هذا الموضوع بيتًا خاصًّا بك يحتاج الكتَّاب فيه إلى تصريحٍ منك للدخول فيه!

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.




> والأسماء التي ذكرتها آنفا تخصص أفراد آل البيت بقول (عليه السلام)،فإن البخاري وأحمد مثلا إذا ذكرا أبا بكر أو عمر ترضيا عليهما،وإذا ذكرا عليا سلما عليه،فأهل العلم الذين ذكرتهم بأسمائهم يخصصون،


 كلامك يوحي أنّهم التزموا التخصيص.
ألم يكن الأولى أن تقول: "فأهل العلم وقع لهم أن خصّصوا في مواضع"؟
بارك الله فيك.

----------


## الواحدي

> القضية لا تحتاج إلى دليل،وإنما هي اصطلاحات،والاصط  لاحات لا تحتاج إلى أدلة مالم تخالف الشرع،والسلف قد اصطلحوا في كتبهم السالفة التي أحلت عليها على التفريق بين آل البيت وباقي الصحابة في هذا الباب.


 !!
ألا ترى أنّ في كلامك بعض تسمُّح؟

----------


## الواحدي

[المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عدنان البخاري  
_
 قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله في المنهاج (4/154-155): "الذي قالته الحنفية وغيرهم أنه إذا كان عند قوم لا يصلُّون إلَّا على عليٍّ دون الصَّحابة، فإذا صلَّى على عليٍّ ظُنَّ أنَّه منهم فيكره؛ لئلَّا يُظَنَّ به أنَّه رافضي._
_فأمَّا إذا عُلِم أنَّه صلَّى على عليٍّ وعلى سائر الصَّحابة لم يكره ذلك._
_وهذا القول يقوله سائر الأئمَّة؛ فإنَّه اذا كان في فعل مستحبٍّ مفسدة راجحة لم يصِرْ مستحبًّا، ومن هنا ذَهَب مَن ذَهَب من الفقهاء إلى ترك بعض المستحبَّات إذا صارت شعارًا لهم، فلا يتميَّز السُّنِّيُّ من الرَّافضي._
_ومصلحة التميُّز عنهم لأجل هجرانـهم ومخالفتهم أعظم من مصلحة هذا المستحب._
_وهذا الذي ذهب إليه يحتاج إليه في بعض المواضع إذا كان في الاختلاط والاشتباه مفسدة راجحة على مصلحة فعل ذلك المستحب._
_لكن هذا أمر عارض لا يقتضي أن يجعل المشروع ليس بمشروعٍ دائمًا، بل هذا مثل لباس شعار الكفَّار، وإن كان مباحًا إذا لم يكن شعارًا لهم، كلبس العمامة الصَّفراء؛ فإنَّه جائزٌ إذا لم يكن شعارًا لليهود، فإذا صار شعارًا لهم نُهِيَ عن ذلك".]_

مبنى رأي شيخ الإسلام إذن: المصلحة الراجحة.
وتقدير المصلحة يعود إلى أهل العلم.
ما د ام السلام على آل البيت ثبت عن طائفة لا يستهان بها من السلف، فالأمر إذا أخرجناه من دائرة مخالفة المبتدعة لا يقتضي الإنكار. 
والمصلحة الراجحة قد تقتضي التزام السلام عليهم، ما دام ذلك مشروعًا.
بيان ذلك:
أئمة الرافضة يروِّجون في عصرنا هذا أنّ أهل السنّة كلّهم نواصب، يُكنُّون لأهل البيت العداوة والبغضاء. وبعض صبياننا –وأحيانًا- المتصدّرون منّا يكرّسون هذه التهمة بمنافحتهم عمّن لا تُشرع في حقّه التزكية من "الخلفاء". وكثير من عوامّ الروافض معزولون عن "كوكب" أهل السنّة، لا يسمعون عنهم سوى الإشاعات والاتهامات.
أليس من المصلحة الراجحة التزام السلام على أهل البيت، لدفع شبهة النصب، وجعل ذلك مدخلاً لدعوة مئات الآلاف من عوامّ الروافض الذين لا يعرفون عن مذهب أهل السنّة سوى ما قرّره لهم مشايخهم؟
ثم في الباب مسألة أخرى هي: تأصيل شيخ الإسلام وبعض السلف لمسألة مخالفة المبتدعة في كل ما هو شعار لهم. 
_ هل يستقيم قياس المبتدعة على الكفّار في هذا الباب؟
_ هل كل حق تحوّل إلى شعار للمبتدعة نتنازل عنه ونهجره؟
بارك الله فيك.

----------


## الواحدي

** إضافة:
وقد يقيَّد الإنكار بالقائل، وما يُعرَف من القرائن المرتبطة بحاله أو مقاله؛ كأن يثبت عنه قدح في الصحابة، أو تشكيك في صحة خلافة الشيخين وذي النورين، أو بث ارتياب في مصادر أهل السنّة... وما إلى ذلك من مداخل التشيُّع أو التشييع.
وذكرت الآن كم هي المرّات التي أتاني فيها بعض صغار المترفِّضة يحملون صحيح البخاري، ليُظهروني على المواضع التي فيها "عليه السلام" أو "عليها السلام"، وكأنّهم اكتشفوا الحياة في المرّيخ! ولسان حالهم يقول: أرأيت؟ هذا بعض الحق الذي معنا وأخفيتموه أيّها النَّواصب، لكن أبى الله إلاَّ أن يظهر!!
وهؤلاء أهْوَن مِن أن يُردَّ عليهم...

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

> ** إضافة:
> 
> وقد يقيَّد الإنكار بالقائل، وما يُعرَف من القرائن المرتبطة بحاله أو مقاله؛ كأن يثبت عنه قدح في الصحابة، أو تشكيك في صحة خلافة الشيخين وذي النورين، أو بث ارتياب في مصادر أهل السنّة... وما إلى ذلك من مداخل التشيُّع أو التشييع.


 
كلامك هذا يصدق على من بعض شارك في هذا الموضوع فهو ينكر الإجماع على تفضيل أبي بكر وعمر ، ولا يبدع من فضل عليا عليهما ، ويكثر من الاتهام بالنصب لأهل السنة ، ويغمز في معاوية ، ويجعل خلاف الزيدية معتبرا ، وينكر دخول أمهات المؤمنين في آية التطهير ، إلى غير ذلك من النزعات الشيعية الزيدية الواضحة في مشاركاته ، عدا عن بتره لنصوص أهل العلم حتى توافق هواه ، والله المستعان.

----------


## التبريزي

> وينكر دخول أمهات المؤمنين في آية التطهير




مصيبة يا أخي الكريم، إذا كان هناك من يرى ذلك!! فأعتبره إما رافضيا يعسف المعنى عسفا، أو جاهلا يجب تصحيح مفهومه، فآية التطهير هي في أمهات المؤمنين، وقبلها آيات يجب التمعن فيها لِيُعرف المعنى:
{ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُل لِّأَزْوَاجِكَ إِن كُنتُنَّ تُرِدْنَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَزِينَتَهَا فَتَعَالَيْنَ أُمَتِّعْكُنَّ وَأُسَرِّحْكُنّ  َ سَرَاحًا جَمِيلًا(28) وَإِن كُنتُنَّ تُرِدْنَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَالدَّارَ الْآخِرَةَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ أَعَدَّ لِلْمُحْسِنَاتِ مِنكُنَّ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا (29) يَا نِسَاء النَّبِيِّ مَن يَأْتِ مِنكُنَّ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُّبَيِّنَةٍ يُضَاعَفْ لَهَا الْعَذَابُ ضِعْفَيْنِ وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرًا (30) وَمَن يَقْنُتْ مِنكُنَّ لِلَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَتَعْمَلْ صَالِحًا نُّؤْتِهَا أَجْرَهَا مَرَّتَيْنِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لَهَا رِزْقًا كَرِيمًا (31) يَا نِسَاء النَّبِيِّ لَسْتُنَّ كَأَحَدٍ مِّنَ النِّسَاء إِنِ اتَّقَيْتُنَّ فَلَا تَخْضَعْنَ بِالْقَوْلِ فَيَطْمَعَ الَّذِي فِي قَلْبِهِ مَرَضٌ وَقُلْنَ قَوْلًا مَّعْرُوفًا (32) وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلَا تَبَرَّجْنَ تَبَرُّجَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ الْأُولَى وَأَقِمْنَ الصَّلَاةَ وَآتِينَ الزَّكَاةَ وَأَطِعْنَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنكُمُ الرِّجْسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهِّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيرًا (33) وَاذْكُرْنَ مَا يُتْلَى فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ مِنْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ لَطِيفًا خَبِيرًا (34)}..


فالتطهير هنا هو لأزواج الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام، فالآيات الكريمات تقول:
- قل لأزواجك..
- وإن كنتن تردن الله ورسوله... 
- يا نساء النبي... 
- ومن يقنت منكن...
- يانساء النبي...
- وقرن في بيوتكن... ولا تبرجن... وأقمن الصلاة... وآتين الزكاة... وأطعن الله ورسوله... ثم أتى بالتطهير لأهل البيت في جزء من الآية الخاصة بأزواج الرسول.. ثم مباشرة: واذكرن ما يتلى في بيوتكن... 

فعند الرافضة الإثني عشرية معناها المحرّف:
-- وقرن في بيوتكن... ولا تبرجن... وأقمن الصلاة... وآتين الزكاة... وأطعن الله ورسوله....(إنما يريد الله ليذهب عن علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين الرجس)...واذكرن ما يتلى في بيوتكن... 
فتكون قراءة الآية على المعنى وعلى منطق الإثني عشرية الأعوج:
وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلَا تَبَرَّجْنَ تَبَرُّجَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ الْأُولَى وَأَقِمْنَ الصَّلَاةَ وَآتِينَ الزَّكَاةَ وَأَطِعْنَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنكُمُ الرِّجْسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ (يا علي ويا فاطمة ويا الحسن ويا الحسين) وَيُطَهِّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيرًا (33) وَاذْكُرْنَ مَا يُتْلَى فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ مِنْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ لَطِيفًا خَبِيرًا (34)}

فكيف يقبل العقل أن يُقرأ كلام الله جل وعلا بهذا التفكير، والخطاب لنساء النبي ثم يُقحِم عليا وفاطمة والحسن والحسين مع نساء النبي ثم يقول مباشرة: (وَاذْكُرْنَ مَا يُتْلَى فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ)؟!!

ما دخل علي والحسن والحسين وفاطمة في الخطاب عن نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم؟! , وما هي المناسبة التي أقحمت ذكر أصحاب الكساء في جزءٍ من آية تخص أزواج الرسول؟ 


نعوذ بالله من الرفض ومن النصب.....

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

الصحيح أن التزام تخصيص أفراد أهل البيت كعلي رضي الله عنه ونحوه بالسلام بدعة لا تصح
وهي ذريعة أيضا لتسلط الرافضة على أهل السنة بشبهات باردة
ومنهج القرآن التسليم على الأنبياء وكذلك السنة حين ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعض النبيين
والترضي عن الصحابة , 
وذلك كالصلاة والسلام على أبي بكر الصديق فمع كونه أفضل الصحابة دون نزاع
إلا أن التزام الصلاة عليه والتسليم بما يجعله شعاراً لا يصح

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

> كلامك هذا يصدق على من بعض شارك في هذا الموضوع فهو ينكر الإجماع على تفضيل أبي بكر وعمر ، ولا يبدع من فضل عليا عليهما ، ويكثر من الاتهام بالنصب لأهل السنة ، ويغمز في معاوية ، ويجعل خلاف الزيدية معتبرا ، وينكر دخول أمهات المؤمنين في آية التطهير ، إلى غير ذلك من النزعات الشيعية الزيدية الواضحة في مشاركاته ، عدا عن بتره لنصوص أهل العلم حتى توافق هواه ، والله المستعان.


طبعا لا يحتاج المرء إلا لقليل من اللب ليعلم أنك تعنيني،وما دمت قد خرجت عن صلب الموضوع إلى المناوشات،وحركت  ك مرة أخرى عصبيتك الجاهلية، فنكيلك بمكيالك رغم أنه يمرض النفوس ،لكن الله المستعان:
الأخ يتكلم عمن شكك في خلافة الشيخين وخلافة ذي النورين،ويقدح في الصحابة الكرام،وأنت ذكرت أن كلامه يصدق علي،فلا أجد لك مثلا،إلا قول الله تعالى:ألا لعنة الله على الكاذبين ولو ادعى وزعم أنه من بني العباس،وعند الله الملتقى،ولن يغني نسب عن سبب.
زعمك أني أنكر دخول الأزواج في آية التطهير،دليل على ضعف فهمك أيها المسكين،واحتياج  ك إلى دروس تقوية،لأن النقاش عن الأصل وليس عن الدخول(حاول أن تستعين بمن يفهمك هذه الجملة).
عدم تبديع من فضل عليا قول جماعة كبيرة من السلف،لكن لقصورك في العلم يعجز عقلك عن فهم هذا،وقد حاججتك سابقا ففررت -على عادة نظرائك- من النقاش.
حاشا أن أتهم أهل السنة بالنصب،أما إن كنت تقصد أمثالك فالنصب منك قد فاحت رائحته،ولا أريد أن أطلعك على الرسائل التي وصلتني على الخاص،وكلها تشتكي ما لوثث به هذا المنتدى من روائح النصب،لكن أهل النصب على مر التاريخ يجدون من ذوي السلطة دعما وحماية،فلذلك لم يتجرئوا على مواجهتك،فبثوا شكاويهم سرا،ولهم العذر في ذلك.
أما طعنك في مذهب الزيدية فلعميق جهلك بالقوم وأعلامهم وكتبهم،وقد قيل:من جهل شيئا عابه.
هداك الله وأصلحك.

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

> الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
> 
> 
>  كلامك يوحي أنّهم التزموا التخصيص.
> ألم يكن الأولى أن تقول: "فأهل العلم وقع لهم أن خصّصوا في مواضع"؟
> بارك الله فيك.


كلامك صحيح حفظك الله،وكلامك في هذه المسألة كله رصين بليغ

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل.
ويشهد الله أنّني ماقصدتُك بكلامي الذي اقتبسه أخونا "العباسي"، ولا خطر ذلك ببالي.
وظنّي أنّ النصب ليس بتلك الظاهرة المستشرية في عصرنا، حتى نسلّط عليه الضوء ونجنّد لمواجهته.
نعم، ظهر منذ حوالى ثلاثة عقود كتابات مآلها النصب الخفي، أو "اللاواعي" بلغة علماء النفس. وهذه الكتابات، بعضها كُتِب بحسن نية، ومعظمُها كُتِب عن حكّامٍ ظلموا أهل البيت وكانوا نماذج للتسلّط والبغي، ترضيةً لحكّام معاصرين...
ولا أعتقد أنّ المؤمن الحق يُكِنُّ عن وعي منه العداءَ لأهل البيت؛ ولكن الجهل أحيانًا، والتعصُّب أحيانًا أخرى، وتعدّي المخالف: أسباب قد تؤدّي إلى مزلق الانتقاص من أهل البيت وحرمتهم.
وبعضنا أحيانًا قد يقرأ الحاضر بمنظار الماضي، أو يقرأ الماضي مجرّدًا إياه من سياقه التاريخي. إذ ليسًا نهجًا علميًّا أن نقرأ –مثلا- "العواصم من القواصم"، وننسى أو نتناسى الأموية المترسّخة والمستشرية في بلاد الأندلس. وكذا الأمر بالنسبة لعدد من المواضع في "منهاج السنّة" لابن تيمية؛ لن نستخلص منه الحقائق الثابتة في المسألة، إذا ما تغافلنا عن التجاذب السِّجالي الذي أملاه.
فالسياق التاريخي له اعتبار في المسألة.
وقد قال ابن حجر عن "منهاج السنّة" في "الدرر الكامنة"، في ترجمة ابن المطهّر الحلّي:
"وله كتاب في الإمامة، ردّ عليه فيه ابن تيمية بالكتاب المشهور المسمّى بالردّ على الرافضي. وقد أطنب فيه وأسهب وأجاد في الرد، إلا أنّه تحامل في مواضع عديدة، ورَدَّ أحاديث مجوَّدة، وإن كانت ضعيفة، بأنها مختلقة."!!
وفي "لسان الميزان":
"طالعتُ الردَّ المذكور (أي: منهاج السنّة)، فوجدتُه كما قال السبكي في الاستيفاء. لكن وجدته كثيرَ التحامُل إلى الغاية في ردِّ الأحاديث التي يوردها ابن المطهّر، وإن كان معظمُ ذلك من الموضوعات والواهيات. لكنّه رَدَّ في رَدِّه كثيرًا من الأحاديث الجياد التي لم يستحضر حالةَ التصنيفِ مظانَّها، لأنه كان لاتساعه في الحفظ يتَّكل على ما في صدره، والإنسان عامد للنسيان. وكم مِن مبالغةٍ لتوهين كلام الرافضيِّ، أدَّتْه أحيانًا إلى تنقيص علي رضي الله عنه. وهذه الترجمة لا تحتمل إيضاح ذلك وإيراد أمثلته."
والذين يقرأون كلام شيخ الإسلام مجتزءًا، ولا يربطونه بكلامه عن أهل البيت في مواطن أخرى من كتبه، قد يقعون في "النصب اللاواعي"، لا سيّما إذا لم يكونوا من أهل التحصيل والتحقيق.
والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.

----------


## محمد سالم الخضر

أبو عبد الرحمن العباسي بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك وأجرى الحق دوماً على لسانك
لا يصلح النقاش بهذا الأسلوب المتشنج!
هب أنّ أحداً رأى من الأخ أبي عائشة ما لا يناسب أو ما يلتقي في ظنه بما يردده الرافضة، فإنّ هناك أمراً اسمه (إحسان الظن بالأخ) و(التلطف في الحوار) و(الإرشاد بالأسلوب العلمي للصواب) بدلاً من الاتهامات والتشنج وتحميل الكلام أحياناً ما لا يحتمل.
دعونا نتعلم في حواراتنا كأناس ينشدون الحق ويطلبون العلم الشرعي أن نكون أكثر تفهماً لبعض، وأن نتباحث بأفق مفتوح، فقد يكون الأخ متفقاً معك في كل ما تقوله ولكن عنده تساؤلات بحاجة إلى حسم، وبلطف منك، فلا تقابله بالزجر والتشنج.

----------


## الواحدي

تصويب:



> إذ ليسًا نهجًا علميًّا




إذ ليس نهجًا علميًّا.

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

كلام ابن حجر الذي قاله في ابن تيمية ليس مسدداً , وليس حجة ضده
فابن حجر جود أحاديث خالفه فيها غيره من أهل العلم بتضعيفها وهو أحياناً
يتبع ما يسمى بطريقة المتأخرين فيتسهل وأحياناً يعلّ على طرائق المتقدمين 
ولا أدري ما المناسبة لإقحام هذا الاستشهاد في هذا الموضع 
ولابن حجر جفوة -إلى حد ما-عن شيخ الإسلام مع كونه من أهل الإنصاف غالبا
والحاصل أن ما انتقده عليه بأنه تحامل هو في دائرة النظر
وقد استقر الإجماع على تفضيل عثمان على عليّ فكيف بمن يفضل علياً على الشيخين ثم يقال ليس هو ببدعة!؟
بل هو بدعة قبيحة وهي ذريعة للرفض المحض مع كونها من الباطل الصراح الذي ترده الآثار المتواترة الصحاح
وعلى أساسها تنقسم فرقة اسمها الزيدية
وكان أولى بك أخي المكرم الواحدي أن تنصح الأخ أبا عائشة  سدده الله تعالى ممّا غرائبه ورائحة التشيع الخفيفة التي تصدر عنه..
والشكر موصول للعباسي الفاضل

والله المستعان

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

أولا : قد ثبت عن جدي حبر الأمة وترجمان القرآن أعلم أهل البيت بكتاب الله بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وبعد أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه عبدالله بن العباس رضي الله عنهما ، أنه أنكر تخصيص أحد بالصلاة غير الأنبياء أي بمعنى جعلها شعارا له تقال دائما عند ذكره مع علمه بأن المسلمين جميعا يصلون على آل محمد في صلواتهم.
فقد أخرج عبدالرزاق عنه أنه قال : لا تنبغي الصلاة على أحد إلا على النبيين.


ثانيا : مما يدل على أن قائليها لا يستدلون بالصلاة على الآل في التشهد ، وأن وراء الأكمة ما وراءها ، أنهم لا يعممونها في كل الآل ، فلا تراهم يصلون على زوجات الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ولا على بقية بني هاشم من أبناء علي من غير فاطمة رضي الله عنها ومن أعمام الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وأبناء أعمامه.

فتجد بعض من يكتب في هذا الموضوع يقول مثلا جعفر الصادق سلام الله عليه أو جعفر الصادق عليه السلام ، وعندما ذكر الأزواج لم يقل عليهن السلام أو سلام الله عليهن ، وعندما ذكر بني العباس لم يقل بني العباس عليهم السلام أو سلام الله عليهم!!



ثالثا : ذكر بعض من كتب في هذا الموضوع أن الإمام الألباني رحمه الله يخصص عليا رضي الله عنه عن بقية الخلفاء الراشدين بقوله عليه السلام ، وذكر موضعين من الثمر المستطاب والسلسلة الضعيفة ، والموضعين كليهما لا يدلان على ذلك ، ففي الموضع الأول من الثمر المستطاب الشيخ ينقل كلام الشوكاني ، وأما في السلسلة الضعيفة وفي غيرها من الكتب التخريجية هو أيضا ينقل ولا ينشيء الكلام من عند نفسه وإنما هي نقولات ، وللشيخ كلام في تخصيص علي رضي الله عنه بقول كرم الله وجهه ، يقول أنه يجب أن يساوى بين علي وبقية الخلفاء الراشدين عند ذكرهم ، فقال كما في الشريط 313 من سلسلة الهدى والنور :
ومثله أيضا قولهم [علي كرم الله وجهه] أيضا خصصوا عليا بهذا التكريم , نحن نقول علي كرم الله وجهه لا شك, لكن لماذا خصصنا عليا دون أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان ؟ نقول لكم كما قلنا آنفا , لقد سمعتم الشيعة يقولون : الإمام علي كرم الله وجهه , لكن ما سمعتم منهم من يقول في أبي بكر والبقية الإمام أبو بكر , كذلك ما قالوا ولن يقولوا : أبو بكر كرم الله وجهه ,,, إلخ , لكن ألم تسمعوا كثيرا من مشايخ المسلمين يقولون قال علي كرم الله وجهه , نعم , الأخرى كالأولى تماما , أعني الأخرى كالأولى تماما من حيث استعمالهم , والأخرى كالأولى من حيث عدم جواز تخصيص الأولى كالأخرى بعلي دون الأولين من الخلفاء الراشدين , لذلك ينبغي أن نحفظ ألسنتنا من أن نقول علي كرم الله وجهه وحده , أو قال الإمام علي وحده , إن كان ولا بد أعطينا لبقية الخلفاء ما نعطيه له من الوصف , وهو وصف يصدق عليهم جميعا , لكي لا نفرق بين أحد منهم , لاشك أن هذه آية جاءت في الأنبياء والرسل , [ لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله ] لكن أتباع الرسل ينبغي أن نسلك فيهم السبيل الذي نسلكه مع الرسل , فهؤلاء جمعهم الرسول عليه السلام في بوتقة واحدة كما يقولون , في عبارة واحدة , في جملة واحدة , حيث قال ( فعليكم بسنتي , وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي ), وقال النبي [أبو بكر في الجنة , و عمر في الجنة , وعثمان في الجنة , وعلي في الجنة ,,, إلى آخر العشرة المبشرين بالجنة ] فإذا لا نفرق بين أحد منهم .اهـ. 

ولي عودة....

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

رابعا : جاء في الاستذكار لابن عبدالبر : 

قال أبو عمر تهذيب هذه الآثار وحملها على غير التضاد والتدافع هو أن يقال أما النبي عليه السلام فجائز أن يصلي على من شاء لأنه قد أمر أن يصلي على كل من يأخذ صدقته وأما غيره فلا ينبغي له إلا أن يخص النبي عليه السلام بالصلاة عليه كما قال بن عباس فجائز أن يحتج في ذلك بعموم قوله تعالى ( لا تجعلوا دعاء الرسول بينكم كدعاء بعضكم بعضا ) النور 63 
والذي اختاروه في هذا الباب أن يقال اللهم ارحم فلانا واغفر له ورحم الله فلانا وغفر له ورضي عنه ونحو هذا من الدعاء له والترحم عليه ولا يقال إذا ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم إلا صلى الله عليه إلا أنه جائز أن يدخل معه في ذلك آله على ما جاء في الأحاديث عنه صلى الله عليه و سلم اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد واللهم صل على محمد وأزواجه وذريته ولا يصلى على غيره بلفظ الصلاة امتثالا لعموم قول الله عز و جل ( لا تجعلوا دعاء الرسول بينكم كدعاء بعضكم ) النور 63 في حياته وموته صلى الله عليه و سلم.اهـ.




خامسا : قال ابن حجر في فتح الباري : 

وَاسْتُدِلَّ بِهَذَا الْحَدِيث عَلَى جَوَاز الصَّلَاة عَلَى غَيْر النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ قَوْله فِيهِ : " وَعَلَى آلِ مُحَمَّد " وَأَجَابَ مَنْ مَنَعَ بِأَنَّ الْجَوَاز مُقَيَّد بِمَا إِذَا وَقَعَ تَبَعًا ، وَالْمَنْع إِذَا وَقَعَ مُسْتَقِلًّا ، وَالْحُجَّة فِيهِ أَنَّهُ صَارَ شِعَارًا لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَلَا يُشَارِكهُ غَيْره فِيهِ ، فَلَا يُقَال قَالَ أَبُو بَكْر صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : وَإِنْ كَانَ مَعْنَاهُ صَحِيحًا ، وَيُقَال : صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَى النَّبِيّ وَعَلَى صِدِّيقه أَوْ خَلِيفَته وَنَحْو ذَلِكَ . وَقَرِيب مِنْ هَذَا أَنَّهُ لَا يُقَال : قَالَ مُحَمَّد عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَإِنْ كَانَ مَعْنَاهُ صَحِيحًا ، لِأَنَّ هَذَا الثَّنَاء صَارَ شِعَار اللَّه سُبْحَانه لَا يُشَارِكهُ غَيْره فِيهِ . وَلَا حُجَّة لِمَنْ أَجَازَ ذَلِكَ مُنْفَرِدًا فِيمَا وَقَعَ مِنْ قَوْله تَعَالَى : ( وَصَلِّ عَلَيْهِمْ ) وَلَا فِي قَوْله : " اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى آلِ أَبِي أَوْفَى " وَلَا فِي قَوْل اِمْرَأَة جَابِر " صَلِّ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى زَوْجِي ، فَقَالَ : اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَيْهِمَا " فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ كُلّه وَقَعَ مِنْ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . وَلِصَاحِبِ الْحَقّ أَنْ يَتَفَضَّل مِنْ حَقّه بِمَا شَاءَ ، وَلَيْسَ لِغَيْرِهِ أَنْ يَتَصَرَّف إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ ، وَلَمْ يَثْبُت عَنْهُ إِذْن فِي ذَلِكَ . وَيُقَوِّي الْمَنْع بِأَنَّ الصَّلَاة عَلَى غَيْر النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صَارَ شِعَارًا لِأَهْلِ الْأَهْوَاء يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى مَنْ يُعَظِّمُونَهُ مِنْ أَهْل الْبَيْت وَغَيْرهمْ . وَهَلْ الْمَنْع فِي ذَلِكَ حَرَام أَوْ مَكْرُوه أَوْ خِلَاف الْأَوْلَى ؟ حَكَى الْأَوْجُه الثَّلَاثَة النَّوَوِيّ فِي " الْأَذْكَار " وَصَحَّحَ الثَّانِي . وَقَدْ رَوَى إِسْمَاعِيل بْن إِسْحَاق فِي كِتَاب " أَحْكَام الْقُرْآن " لَهُ بِإِسْنَادٍ حَسَن عَنْ عُمَر بْن عَبْد الْعَزِيز أَنَّهُ كَتَبَ " أَمَّا بَعْدُ فَإِنَّ نَاسًا مِنْ النَّاس اِلْتَمَسُوا عَمَل الدُّنْيَا بِعَمَلِ الْآخِرَة ، وَإِنَّ نَاسًا مِنْ الْقُصَّاص أَحْدَثُوا فِي الصَّلَاة عَلَى خُلَفَائِهِمْ وَأُمَرَائِهِمْ عَدْل الصَّلَاة عَلَى النَّبِيّ ، فَإِذَا جَاءَك كِتَابِي هَذَا فَمُرْهُمْ أَنْ تَكُون صَلَاتهمْ عَلَى النَّبِيِّينَ ، وَدُعَاؤُهُمْ لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ ، وَيَدْعُوا مَا سِوَى ذَلِكَ " ثُمَّ أَخْرَجَ عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس بِإِسْنَادٍ صَحِيح قَالَ : " لَا تَصْلُح الصَّلَاة عَلَى أَحَد إِلَّا عَلَى النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَلَكِنْ لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ وَالْمُسْلِمَات الِاسْتِغْفَار ".اهـ.




سادسا : قال الإمام النووي في روضة الطالبين وعمدة المفتين :

قال الأئمة وينبغي أن لا يقول اللهم صل عليه وإن ورد في الحديث لأن الصلاة صارت مخصوصة في لسان السلف بالأنبياء صلوات الله عليهم وسلامه وكما أن قولنا عز وجل صار مخصوصا بالله تعالى.
فكما لا يقال محمد عز وجل وإن كان عزيزا جليلا لا يقال أبو بكر أو علي صلى الله عليه وإن صح المعنى وهل ذلك مكروه كراهة تنزيه أم هو مجرد ترك أدب فيه وجهان الصحيح الأشهر أنه مكروه لأنه شعار أهل البدع وقد نهينا عن شعارهم والمكروه هو ما ورد فيه نهي مقصود ولا خلاف أنه يجوز أن يجعل غير الأنبياء تبعا لهم فيقال اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد وأصحابه وأزواجه وأتباعه لأن السلف لم يمتنعوا منه وقد أمرنا به في التشهد وغيره.
قال الشيخ أبو محمد والسلام في معنى الصلاة فإن الله تعالى قرن بينهما فلا يفرد به غائب غير الأنبياء ولا بأس به على سبيل المخاطبة للأحياء والأموات من المؤمنين فيقال سلام عليكم.
قلت: قوله لا بأس به ليس بجيد فإنه مسنون للأحياء والأموات بلا شك وهذه الصيغة لا تستعمل في المسنون وكأنه أراد لا منع منه في المخاطبة بخلاف الغيبة وأما استحبابه في المخاطبة فمعروف والله أعلم.اهـ.




سابعا : قال الخطيب البغدادي في الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع:

"وإذا انتهى إلى ذكر بعض الصحابة قال : رضوان الله عليه".اهـ.

ثم ذكر الخطيب بعض الأحاديث والآثار في هذا ، ثم قال : "وكان ابن عباس يقول : لا تنبغي الصلاة على أحد إلا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم".اهـ.

ثم روى الخطيب عن سفيان بن عيينة ، عن جعفر بن محمد ، عن أبيه ، عن جابر بن عبد الله ، قال : قال علي لعمر بن الخطاب وهو مسجى : « صلى الله عليك ودعا له ، وقال : ما أجد أحدا من الناس أحب إلي أن ألقى الله بصحيفته من هذا » ، قال سفيان قيل لجعفر بن محمد « أليس قيل لا يصلى على أحد إلا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم » قال : « هكذا سمعت ».اهـ.

ثم أتبعه بأثر آخر عن عبدالله بن الحسن بن الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب فروى عن أبي خالد الأحمر أنه قال : سألت عبد الله بن حسن عن أبي بكر وعمر ، فقال : « صلى الله عليهما ولا صلى على من لم يصل عليهما ».اهـ.

ثم قال الخطيب البغدادي : "والصلاة والرضوان والرحمة من الله بمعنى واحد إلا أنها وإن كانت كذلك فإنا نستحب أن يقال للصحابي رضي الله عنه وللنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تشريفا له وتعظيما".اهـ.

قال الشريف أبو عبدالرحمن عبدالمحسن بن حاتم بن أحمد العباسي الهاشمي السلفي : فهذان إمامان من أئمة أهل البيت أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه وحفيده عبدالله بن الحسن رحمه الله يصليان على أميري المؤمنين أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما.




ولي عودة...

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

> وقد استقر الإجماع على تفضيل عثمان على عليّ فكيف بمن يفضل علياً على الشيخين ثم يقال ليس هو ببدعة!؟
> بل هو بدعة قبيحة وهي ذريعة للرفض المحض مع كونها من الباطل الصراح الذي ترده الآثار المتواترة الصحاح
> وعلى أساسها تنقسم فرقة اسمها الزيدية


قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية قاهر الشيعة وفاضحهم في مجموع الفتاوى:

"أَمَّا تَفْضِيلُ أَبِي بَكْرٍ ثُمَّ عُمَرَ عَلَى عُثْمَانَ وَعَلِيٍّ . فَهَذَا مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ بَيْنَ أَئِمَّةِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ الْمَشْهُورِينَ بِالْإِمَامَةِ فِي الْعِلْمِ وَالدِّينِ : مِنْ الصَّحَابَةِ وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَتَابِعِيهِمْ ؛ وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ مَالِكٍ وَأَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ وَاللَّيْثِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ وَأَهْلِ مِصْرَ والأوزاعي وَأَهْلِ الشَّامِ ؛ وَسُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِيِّ وَأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ وَحَمَّادِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ وَحَمَّادِ بْنِ سَلَمَةَ وَأَمْثَالِهِمْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِرَاقِ . وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ الشَّافِعِيِّ وَأَحْمَد وَإِسْحَاقَ وَأَبِي عُبَيْدٍ وَغَيْرِ هَؤُلَاءِ : مِنْ أَئِمَّةِ الْإِسْلَامِ الَّذِينَ لَهُمْ لِسَانُ صِدْقٍ فِي الْأُمَّةِ . وَحَكَى مَالِكٌ إجْمَاعَ أَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ عَلَى ذَلِكَ فَقَالَ مَا أَدْرَكْت أَحَدًا مِمَّنْ أَقْتَدِي بِهِ يَشُكُّ فِي تَقْدِيمِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ وَعُمَرَ . وَهَذَا مُسْتَفِيضٌ عَنْ أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ . وَفِي صَحِيحِ الْبُخَارِيِّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ : يَا أَبَتِ مَنْ خَيْرُ النَّاسِ بَعْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ أَوَمَا تَعْرِفُ قُلْت : لَا . قَالَ : أَبُو بَكْرٍ . قُلْت : ثُمَّ مَنْ ؟ قَالَ : عُمَرُ . وَيُرْوَى هَذَا عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ مِنْ نَحْوِ ثَمَانِينَ وَجْهًا وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُولُهُ عَلَى مِنْبَرِ الْكُوفَةِ ؛ بَلْ قَالَ : لَا أوتى بِأَحَدِ يُفَضِّلُنِي عَلَى أَبِي بَكْرٍ وَعُمَرَ إلَّا جَلَدْته حَدَّ الْمُفْتَرِي . فَمَنْ فَضَّلَهُ عَلَى أَبِي بَكْرٍ وَعُمَرَ جُلِدَ بِمُقْتَضَى قَوْلِهِ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - ثَمَانِينَ سَوْطًا . وَكَانَ سُفْيَانُ يَقُولُ مَنْ فَضَّلَ عَلِيًّا عَلَى أَبِي بَكْر فَقَدْ أَزْرَى بِالْمُهَاجِرِي  نَ ؛ وَمَا أَرَى أَنَّهُ يَصْعَدُ لَهُ إلَى اللَّهِ عَمَلٌ - وَهُوَ مُقِيمٌ عَلَى ذَلِكَ".اهـ.

قلت : إلى أن قال رحمه الله عن مسألة التفضيل وغيرها من المسائل :

"وَلِهَذَا كَانَ أَئِمَّةُ الْإِسْلَامِ مُتَّفِقِينَ عَلَى تَبْدِيعِ مَنْ خَالَفَ فِي مِثْلِ هَذِهِ الْأُصُولِ"اهـ.


ولي عودة....

----------


## محمد سالم الخضر

شريفنا العباسي
أحسنت بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً على الاستجابة للخير.
وأود منك وبمشاركة مستقلة أن تُعرّفنا بالعباسيين اليوم وانتشارهم المعاصر وأهم عوائلهم.

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

[quote=ابن عبد الهادي;285226]


> كلام ابن حجر الذي قاله في ابن تيمية ليس مسدداً , وليس حجة ضده
> فابن حجر جود أحاديث خالفه فيها غيره من أهل العلم بتضعيفها وهو أحياناً
> يتبع ما يسمى بطريقة المتأخرين فيتسهل وأحياناً يعلّ على طرائق المتقدمين 
> ولا أدري ما المناسبة لإقحام هذا الاستشهاد في هذا الموضع 
> ولابن حجر جفوة -إلى حد ما-عن شيخ الإسلام مع كونه من أهل الإنصاف غالبا
> والحاصل أن ما انتقده عليه بأنه تحامل هو في دائرة النظر


ابن تيمية إمام،وابن حجر إمام،والأول يحسن ما لا يحسنه الثاني،والثاني يحسن يحسن ما لا يحسنه الأول،فما دخلك أنت؟،أم أنه التعصب الأعمى ،ظللتم تنكرون على الناس تعصبهم للحنفية والمالكية حتى آل أمركم إلى التعصب للتيمية،فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
أخبرني بالله عليك بموطن اختلف فيه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية مع غيره-وما أكثر هذه المواطن،فرجحت كلام خصمه على كلامه,لتعلم كم أنت متعصب.



> وقد استقر الإجماع على تفضيل عثمان على عليّ فكيف بمن يفضل علياً على الشيخين ثم يقال ليس هو ببدعة!؟
> بل هو بدعة قبيحة وهي ذريعة للرفض المحض مع كونها من الباطل الصراح الذي ترده الآثار المتواترة الصحاح


بل  لا باطل ولا قبح إلا ما ادعيته -هداك الله-،ورغم أني لا أفضل عليا -عليه السلام- على أبي بكر الصديق -رضي الله عنه-،إلا أني أومن بالخلاف في هذه المسألة ،وأعتبر المخالف كائنا من كان،لأني قد وسعني ما وسع السلف،وقد ضيقتم ما وسغوه.
وهاك أيها الكريم،طائفة عظيمة ممن كانوا يفضلون عليا على سائر الصحب الكرام،حتى تعلم خطر ما أقدمت عليه،وتتبين من اتهامك لكثير من سلف الأمة بالوقوع في البدعة القبيحة،-وبئس ما قلت غفر الله لك-،فخذ مني:
فمن الصحابة:
- قول عبد الله بن مسعود:(كنا نتحدث أن أفضل أهل المدينة علي بن أبي طالب)أخرجه أحمد في الفضائل بإسناد صحيح.
-عمار بن ياسر،ابن حزم في (المفاضلة بين الصحابة) ص 170
-أبو الطفيل عامر بن واثلة،قال الحافظ ابن عبد البر:(كان يعترف بفضل أبي بكر وعمر،لكنه يفضل عليا).(الإصابة4 /113)
- أبو جحيفة وهب بن عبد الله السوائي،أخرجه أحمد في المسند(1 /106)
- عدي بن حاتم الطائي،الطبري(6 /2)
- عبد الله بن عباس،ومواطن ذلك كثيرة.
- حجر بن عدي،سير أعلام النبلاء(3 /463)
ثم خذ مني هذه النصوص عن ثلاثة من كبار أئمة الإسلام،لتعلم مدى ما أعطيت من جرأة مع قلة اطلاع-علمنا الله وإياك-:
قال الإمام ابن حزم-وهو المتهم عند البعض بالنصب- في كتابه الفصل(4 /209):(قال أبو محمد اختلف المسلمون فيمن هو أفضل الناس بعد الأنبياء عليهم السلام فذهب بعض أهل السنة وبعض أهل المعتزلة وبعض المرجئة وجميع الشيعة إلى أن أفضل الأمة بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم علي بن أبي طالب وقد روينا هذا القول نصا عن بعض الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وعن جماعة من التابعين والفقهاء.
وقال أيضا في نفس الكتاب (4 /107):(فلم نجد لمن فضل ابن مسعود أو عمر أو جعفر بن أبي طالب أو أبا سلمة والثلاثة الأسهليين على جميع الصحابة حجة يعتمد عليها ووجدنا من يوقف لم يزد على أنه لم يلح له البرهان أنهم أفضل ولو لاح له لقال به ووجدنا العدد والمعارضة في القائلين بأن عليا أفضل أكثر).
وقال الإمام الحافظ ابن عبد البرفي الاستيعاب(1 /335) :(وروى عن سلمان وأبي ذر والمقداد وخباب وجابر وأبي سعيد الخدري وزيد بن الأرقم أن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه أول من أسلم وفضله هؤلاء على غيره ).
وقال الإمام الباقلاني  في كتابه (مناقب الأئمة الأربعة) ص 294:(القول بتفضيل علي رضوان الله عليه مشهور عند كثير من الصحابة).
فإذن هؤلاء الصحابة على قولك الشنيع قد تلبسوا ببدعة،أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه.
أما التابعون وتابعوهم فلا يسع المجال لسرد أسمائهم،يكفيك قول الإمام الذهبي في الميزان:( كغلو التشيع، أو كالتشيع بلا غلو ولا تحرف، فهذا كثير في التابعين وتابعيهم مع الدين والورع والصدق).
فما رأيك يا من ينسب المفضلين لعلي بالبدعة القبيحة,اللهم ارفع عنا الجهل والتعصب.



> وعلى أساسها تنقسم فرقة اسمها الزيدية


عجيب،وكأن الإمام زيد بن علي -عليه السلام- ،شهيد الإسلام،وحفيد رسول الله،ليس إماما مجتهدا علما يعتبر قوله في الوفاق والخلاف.



> وكان أولى بك أخي المكرم الواحدي أن تنصح الأخ أبا عائشة سدده الله تعالى ممّا غرائبه ورائحة التشيع الخفيفة التي تصدر عنه.


 .
يكفيك عني قول الإمام أبي عبد الله الشافعي:
إن كان رفضا حب آل محمد   فليشهد الثقلان أني رافضي

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

أبو عبد الرحمن العباسي لن أشتغل بالرد عليه،ليس استصغارا ولا احتقارا -لا قدر الله تعالي-،لكن ببساطة لأنه يغرد خارج السرب،نحن نتحدث عن السلام وهو يسود الصفحات ويناطح الهواء في الحديث عن الصلاة.

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

> ثانيا : مما يدل على أن قائليها لا يستدلون بالصلاة على الآل في التشهد ، وأن وراء الأكمة ما وراءها ، أنهم لا يعممونها في كل الآل ، فلا تراهم يصلون على زوجات الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ولا على بقية بني هاشم من أبناء علي من غير فاطمة رضي الله عنها ومن أعمام الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وأبناء أعمامه.
> 
> فتجد بعض من يكتب في هذا الموضوع يقول مثلا جعفر الصادق سلام الله عليه أو جعفر الصادق عليه السلام ، وعندما ذكر الأزواج لم يقل عليهن السلام أو سلام الله عليهن ، وعندما ذكر بني العباس لم يقل بني العباس عليهم السلام أو سلام الله عليهم!!


الرد عليك بكل اختصار أن أسيادك من أئمة الإسلام،الشافعي وأحمد والبخاري والنسائي وغيره ممن سردت أسمائهم،ولم يرد أحد إلى الآن على هذه النقول،لا يسلمون إلا على ذرية الإمام علي،فهؤلاء سلفي،فوجه إليهم هذا التعقيب،أم أنك خلتني جدارا قصيرا تستطيع التطاول عليه حيث لا تستطيع ذلك من الجبال.
أنا متأكد أنك لن تجيب بدليل أنك تركت كل النقول التي أحلت عليها ولم تجد إلا ما ذكرته عن إمامنا الألباني فتشبت به،فأينك من البخاري يا عباسي؟أم أن البخاري أيضا يدخل في همزك (وراء الأكمة ما ورائها)،وأينك من النسائي الإمام الشهيد الذي قتله بعض من يحمل قريبا مما تحمل من الأفكار،ولعلهم هم سلفك فيما تطرحه وتنسبه للسنة زورا وبهتانا.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

> الثاني:دعوى لزوم المساواة بين الصحابة من أعجب العجيب أيها الحبيب،فإني أراك في كل صلواتك تصلي على آل المصطفى-وعلى رأسهم سيدنا علي-،ولا تصلي على باقي الصحب الكرام؟،فأين المساواة المزعومة؟.
> أما دعوى أن السلف لم يكونوا يفعلون ذلك ويقتصرون على الترضية فغير صحيح البتة





> الظاهر أنكم بارك الله فيكم لم تفهموا المقصود،فإني أريد التخصيص وليس عموم التسليم،والأسما  ء التي ذكرتها آنفا تخصص أفراد آل البيت بقول (عليه السلام)
> 
> هذا التفريق تفريق سليم،فإن عليا من آل البيت وعمر ليس منهم،وليست المسألة مسألة أفضلية،وقد أقول :كان جعفر الصادق-عليه السلام- يفخر بكون أبي بكر الصديق -رضي الله عنه- قد ولده مرتين.
> وهو كلام سليم لا مطعن فيه.
> أما قولك أخي الكريم:
> (عند الرافضة:
> (عبارة عليه السلام صيغة خبرية تشير إلى الطهارة والعصمة لمن يقال عليه السلام، وأما لفظ رضي الله عنه فهو دعاء بصيغة الإخبار ، أي: نسأل الله ان يرضى عن فلان ، وليس فيه إخباراً حتمياً عن رضى الله سبحانه عن شخص ما..)..





> القضية لا تحتاج إلى دليل،وإنما هي اصطلاحات،والاصط  لاحات لا تحتاج إلى أدلة مالم تخالف الشرع،والسلف قد اصطلحوا في كتبهم السالفة التي أحلت عليها على التفريق بين آل البيت وباقي الصحابة في هذا الباب.
> ثم إنك أنت نفسك تفرق ،فتصلي في صلاتك على آل البيت ولا تصلي على الصحب الكرام.


قاتل الله الهوى كيف يعمي ويصم ، هذا كله كلامك ، وفيه أن هذا يقال في كل أفراد آل البيت ، وفيه استدلالك بالتشهد في الصلاة غير ما مرة وليس في التشهد إلا الصلاة وليس فيه التسليم.

ثم إن في كثير من النقولات أيضا إنكار تخصيص التسليم ، منها ما نقلته عن النووي في روضة الطالبين : قال الشيخ أبو محمد والسلام في معنى الصلاة فإن الله تعالى قرن بينهما فلا يفرد به غائب غير الأنبياء ولا بأس به على سبيل المخاطبة للأحياء والأموات من المؤمنين فيقال سلام عليكم.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

ثامنا : قال ابن القيم في جلاء الأفهام : 

"الثاني أن يفرد واحد منهم بالذكر فيقال اللهم صل على علي أو على حسن أو حسين أو فاطمة ونحو ذلك فاختلف في ذلك وفي الصلاة على غير آله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الصحابة ومن بعدهم فكره ذلك مالك وقال لم يكن ذلك من عمل من مضى وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة أيضا وسفيان بن عيينة وسفيان الثوري وبه قال طاووس 

وقال ابن عباس لا ينبغي الصلاة إلا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 


قال اسماعيل بن اسحاق حدثنا عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب قال حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن زياد حدثني عثمان بن حنيف عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس انه قال لا تصلح الصلاة على أحد إلا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكن يدعى للمسلمين والمسلمات بالإستغفار


وهذا مذهب عمر بن عبد العزيز 

قال أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة حدثنا حسين بن علي عن جعفر بن برقان قال كتب عمر بن عبد العزيز إما بعد فإن ناسا من الناس قد التمسوا الدنيا بعمل الآخرة وان القصاص قد احدثوا في الصلاة على خلفائهم وامرائهم عدل صلاتهم على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فإذا جاءك كتابي فمرهم أن تكون صلاتهم على النبيين ودعاؤهم للمسلمين عامة ويدعو ما سوى ذلك 


وهذا مذهب أصحاب الشافعي ولهم ثلاثة اوجه 


أحدها انه منع تحريم 


والثاني وهو قول الاكثرين انه منع كراهية تنزيه 


والثالث انه من باب ترك الأولى وليس بمكروه حكاها النووي في الاذكار قال والصحيح الذي عليه الاكثرون انه مكروه كراهة تنزيه 


ثم اختلفوا في السلام هل هو في معنى الصلاة فيكره أن يقال السلام على فلان أو قال فلان عليه السلام فكرهه طائفة منهم أبو محمد الجويني ومنع أن يقال عن علي عليه السلام وفرق آخرون بينه وبين الصلاة فقالوا السلام يشرع في حق كل مؤمن حي وميت وحاضر وغائب فإنك تقول بلغ فلانا مني السلام وهو تحية أهل الإسلام بخلاف الصلاة فإنها من حقوق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولهذا يقول المصلي السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين ولا يقول الصلاة علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين فعلم الفرق".اهـ.

إلى أن قال رحمه الله :

"وفصل الخطاب في هذه المسألة أن الصلاة على غير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إما أن يكون آله وازواجه وذريته أو غيرهم فان كان الأول فالصلاة عليهم مشروعة مع الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وجائزة مفردة 


واما الثاني فإن كان الملائكة واهل الطاعة عموما الذين يدخل فيهم الأنبياء وغيرهم جاز ذلك أيضا فيقال اللهم صل على ملائكتك المقربين واهل طاعتك اجمعين وان كان شخصا معينا أو طائفة معينة كره أن يتخذ الصلاة عليه شعارا لا يخل به ولو قيل بتحريمه لكان له وجه ولا سيما إذا جعلها شعارا له ومنع منها نظيره أو من هو خير منه وهذا كما تفعل الرافضة بعلي رضي الله عنه فإنهم حيث ذكروه قالوا عليه الصلاة والسلام ولا يقولون ذلك فيمن هو خير منه فهذا ممنوع لا سيما إذا اتخذ شعارا لا يخل به فتركه حينئذ متعين واما أن صلى عليه احيانا بحيث لا يجعل ذلك شعارا كما صلي على دافع الزكاة وكما قال ابن عمر للميت صلى الله عليه وكما صلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على المرأة وزوجها وكما روي عن علي من صلاته على عمر فهذا لا بأس به 


وبهذا التفصيل تتفق الأدلة وينكشف وجه الصواب والله الموفق".اهـ.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

تاسعا : قال القاضي عياض في الشفا :

"والذي ذهب إليه المحققون ، وأميل إليه ما قاله مالك وسفيان رحمهما الله ، وروي عن ابن عباس ، واختاره غير واحد من الفقهاء والمتكلمين أنه لا يصلى على غير الأنبياء عند ذكرهم ، بل هو شيء يختص به الأنبياء ، توقيراً لهم وتعزيزاً ، كما يخص الله تعالى عند ذكره بالتنزيه والتقديس والتعظيم ، ولا يشاركه فيه غيره ، كذلك يجب تخصيص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وسائر الأنبياء بالصلاة والتسليم ، ولا يشارك فيه سواهم ، كما أمر الله به بقوله : صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليما [ سورة الأحزاب - 33 ، الآية : 56 ] . 

و يذكر من سواهم من الأئمة وغيرهم بالغفران والرضا ، كما قال تعالى : يقولون ربنا اغفر لنا ولإخواننا الذين سبقونا بالإيمان [ سورة الحشر - 9 ، الآية : 10 ] . 


و قال : والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان رضي الله عنهم [ سورة التوبة - 9 ، الآية : 100 ] . 


و أيضاً فهو أمر لم يكن معروفاً في الصدر الأول ، كما قال أبو عمران ، وإنما أحدثته الرافضة والمتشيعة في بعض الأئمة ، فشاركوهم عند الذكر لهم بالصلاة ، وساووهم بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك . 


و أيضاً فإن التشبيه بأهل البدع منهي عنه ، فتجب مخالفتهم فيما التزموه من ذلك . 


و ذكر الصلاة على الآل والأزواج مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بحكم التبع والإضافة إليه لا على التخصيص . 


[ قالوا ] : وصلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على من صلى عليه مجراها مجرى الدعاء والمواجهة ، ليس فيها معنى التعظيم والتوقير . 


قالوا : وقد قال تعالى : لا تجعلوا دعاء الرسول بينكم كدعاء بعضكم بعضا ، فكذلك يجب أن يكون الدعاء له مخالفاً لدعاء الناس بعضهم لبعض . 


و هذا اختيار الإمام أبي المظفر الإسفرايني من شيوخنا ، [ وبه قال ابن عبد البر ] .اهـ.



عاشرا : قال الصوفي الخرافي السيوطي في الخصائص الكبرى :

باب اختصاصه صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن له أن يصلي بلفظ الصلاة على من شاء بما وليس لأحد غيره أن يصلي إلا على نبي أو ملك 


أخرج الشيخان عن عبد الله بن أبي أوفى قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أتاه قوم بصدقاتهم قال أللهم صل عليهم فأتاه أبي بصدقتة فقال اللهم صل على آل أبي أوفى 


وأخرج ابن سعد والقاضي إسماعيل والبيهقي في سننه عن جابر بن عبد الله قال جاءنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فنادته امرأتي يا رسول الله صل علي وعلى زوجي فقال صلى الله عليك وعلى زوجك 


وأخرج القاضي إسماعيل والبيهقي في سننه عن ابن عباس قال لا تصلح الصلاة على أحد إلا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكن يدعى للمسلمين والمسلمات بالإستغفار 


قال أصحابنا تكره الصلاة على غير الأنبياء إبتداء وقيل تحرم 


قال الجويني والسلام في معنى الصلاة فإن الله قرن بينهما فلا يفرد به غائب غير الأنبياء ولا بأس به على سبيل المخاطبة للأحياء والأموات من المؤمنين".اهـ.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

أما الزيديون المبتدعون الضالون المفضلون السبابون الطعانون المعتزليون المعطلون القدريون المجوسيون المثنويون الخارجيون ، فأعرفهم ويعرفهم أجدادي حق المعرفة فقد أبغضوهم ولعنوهم وطردوهم ونفوهم وقاتلوهم ، أخزاهم الله وأبعدهم ، وأخزى وأبعد من دافع عنهم أو هون من شأن بدعتهم.

وأنا على ما كان عليه أجدادي من آل محمد وبيت النبوة ومعدن الرسالة عصبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم خلفاء الإسلام من بني العباس سائر ، ولما عليه أهل الحديث والأثر الفرقة الناجية متبع ، فأبغض الزيدية وألعنهم وإن أمكنني طردتهم ونفيتهم وقاتلتهم ، عليهم وعلى جميع أهل البدع لعائن الله تترى إلى يوم القيامة.

----------


## الواحدي

> كلام ابن حجر الذي قاله في ابن تيمية ليس مسدداً , وليس حجة ضده
> فابن حجر جود أحاديث خالفه فيها غيره من أهل العلم بتضعيفها وهو أحياناً
> يتبع ما يسمى بطريقة المتأخرين فيتسهل وأحياناً يعلّ على طرائق المتقدمين 
> ولا أدري ما المناسبة لإقحام هذا الاستشهاد في هذا الموضع 
> ولابن حجر جفوة -إلى حد ما-عن شيخ الإسلام مع كونه من أهل الإنصاف غالبا
> والحاصل أن ما انتقده عليه بأنه تحامل هو في دائرة النظر
> وقد استقر الإجماع على تفضيل عثمان على عليّ فكيف بمن يفضل علياً على الشيخين ثم يقال ليس هو ببدعة!؟
> بل هو بدعة قبيحة وهي ذريعة للرفض المحض مع كونها من الباطل الصراح الذي ترده الآثار المتواترة الصحاح
> وعلى أساسها تنقسم فرقة اسمها الزيدية
> ...


الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
أخي ابن عبد الهادي:
هداني الله وإياك إلى مراشد الأمور.
تساءلتَ قائلاً: "ولا أدري ما المناسبةلإقحام هذا الاستشهاد في هذا الموضع".
وجوابي تضمّنه كلامي، وهو أنَّ السياق التاريخي يجب أن يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار عند مراجعة ما كُتب حول هذه المسائل.
أمّا كلام ابن حجر، فقد عجبتُ لك: تصفه بغير المسدّد، ثم تقول أنه "في دائرة النظر"!
وكلام ابن حجر هذا أفادني به أحد المشايخ ولمّا أكن جاوزت العشرين من عمري، وذكرَه على وجه الاستغراب لا التقرير؛ فحدا بي ذلك إلى مراجعة اللسان، فوجدته كما قال، ثم انكببت على قراءة "المنهاج". وقد قرأتُه عدّة مرَّات، وخلصتُ إلى أنّ كلام ابن حجر في غاية الدقّة.
وابن حجر لم يهوِّن من قيمة الكتاب، بل قيّد بعض التحفّظات عليه.
وهذه التحفُّظات، وغيرها، يدرك صوابها كلّ من تأمّل المنهاج. وبعضها ذكره ابن حجر في "الفتح"، وبعضٌ آخر يمكن الخلوص إليه باستقراء ما أهمله الذهبي في مختصره. وبعضٌ ثالث يهتدَى إليه بإعمال النظر المشفوع بتحرّي الإنصاف.
ولعلّك تنتظر منّي أن أخوض فيها وأسترسل، لكن ذلك لن يكون. فهذه المسائل، في مقامنا هذا هي بعض ما في "أحَد الجِرابين"...
وقد قال الحافظ: "وهذه الترجمة لا تحتمل إيضاح ذلك وإيراد أمثلته."
وأقول: "ومقام تذاكُرِنا هذا لا يحتمل إيضاح ذلك وإيراد أمثلته."
وذلك لثلاثة أسباب:
1_ نحن نتذاكر في "منتدى"، يطّلع عليه أصنافٌ شتّى من الناس. ومن هؤلاء الناس: الروافض، عوامّهم وخواصُّهم. ولو قُدِّر لأحدنا أن يكتب نقدًا علميًّا للمنهاج، فذكَرَ محاسن حججه وبراهينه – وهي كثيرة- ثم أشار إلى ما يراه من مؤاخذات؛ ثقْ أنّ المخالِف لن يتوقَّف إلا عند الاعتراضات، ولن ينبس ببنت شفة عن الحجج البيِّنات. بل سينتقي تلك الاستدراكات ليجعلها تبريرًا لادّعاء نسف الكتاب كلّه، والاستناد إلى أنّ صاحب الكلام سنّيّ سلفي! وهذا معروف عنهم مشهور، قديمًا وحديثًا.
وفرقٌ بين التذاكُر في المنتديات ومجالس العلم عبر شبكة الأنترنت، والتذاكر في مجالس خاصة، أو تناول المسألة في بحث علمي متكامل. بل إنّ نشر هذا يتوقف أيضًا على "اعتبار سياقنا التاريخي" الحالي، ومراعاة المصلحة الراجحة في ذلك.
2_ التطرّق إلى هذه المسائل شبيه بكرة الثلج، غالبًا ما يؤدّي إلى مسائل أخرى من القضايا الخطيرة والشائكة في تاريخنا الإسلامي؛ فتتراكم جزئيات الموضوع، ويتشعّب الكلام، ويَرد الغلط، ويكثر اللغط أحيانًا. وهي مسائل متداخلة مترابطة، على وجهٍ ما. ومن هنا وجبَ طرقها وفق منهج واضح، يعلِن عنه صاحبه، ويقدِّم له بمقدمات، ويستشهد له بحجج موثّقة، ويسنده بأدلّة صريحة الدلالة. وهذا كله لا يتسنّى في "المنتديات"؛ بل إنّ شرّ الخوض فيها أكبر من خيره، وضرره أعظم من نفعه.
وقد رأينا علامات ذلك في بعض المشاركات في موضوعنا هذا...
3_ هذه المسائل، أشبّهها بالمواد سريعة الالتهاب: غالبًا ما يستنجد الخائضون فيها بالمسارعة إلى الاتهام، وإلزام الـمُحاوِر بما لم يقل، ومحاكمة النوايا، وتفضيل التطاول على العلماء بدل الإقرار بالخطأ...إلخ.
فرغم أنّ هذه المجالس هي مجالس "افتراضية"، ورغم أنّ الكثرة الكاثرة تشارك فيها بأسماء مستعارة، إلاّ أنّ ردود الأفعال، والانتصار للذات، والمماحكة، واللجوء إلى السفسطة... كل ذلك يؤكّد أنّ المشاركين فيها يتصرَّفون وكأنّهم في مجالس "حقيقية"، حيث لا يرتضي بعض المخطئين الاعتراف بخطئه، ويرفض أن يرى أثر ذلك "في عيون بعض الجالسين"!
وإن كان سمت المؤمن التزام الخلُق الحسَن، وتحرّي الصدق والصواب فيما يقول؛ سواء تكلّم باسمه الحقيقي أو باسم مستعار، وسواء كان المجلس "حقيقيًّا" أو "افتراضيًّا"...
والاتهامات المتبادلة في موضوعنا هذا خير دليل على ذلك.
لذا، أرى من الواجب الالتفات إلى مسؤولية الكلمة، والانتباه إلى حال القارئ المفترَض لمثل هذه المواضيع. فما كلُّ ما يعلَم يقال، ولكلّ مقام مقال.
والله وَلِيُّ التوفيق. 
وأرى أنّ الحوار (كالعادة... وهذا مؤسف) قد انحرف عن الجادّة. فليعذرني الإخوة الأكارم عن مواصلة المشاركة في الموضوع.
والله المستعان.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

*وأما تلك البدعة المنكرة والفرية العظيمة المتمثلة في تفضيل علي على أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهم أجمعين ، فخذها:*

*قال شيخنا المحدث عبدالمحسن العباد في مجموع كتبه* *(ج 7 / ص 69) :*

*قد جاء حكايةُ الإجماع أو ما يدلُّ عليه في تفضيل أبي بكر وعمر على غيرِهما من الصحابة عن جماعةٍ من العلماء، منهم:*

*1 ـ يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري (144هـ) ذكره اللاّلكائي في شرح أصول الاعتقاد (2608 و2609).*

*2 ـ سفيان بن سعيد الثوري (161هـ)، ذكره ابن أبي زمنين في كتابه أصول السنة (194).*

*3 ـ شريك بن عبد الله النخعي الكوفي (177هـ)، ذكره ابن أبي زمنين في كتابه السابق (194).*

*4 ـ عبد الله بن المبارك (181هـ)، ذكره ابن أبي زمنين في كتابه السابق (197).*

*5 ـ محمد بن إدريس الشافعي (204هـ)، ذكره البيهقي في الاعتقاد (ص: 192).*

*6 ـ يوسف بن عدي (232هـ)، ذكره ابن أبي زمنين في كتابه السابق (196).*

*7 و8 ـ أبوزرعة (264هـ) وأبو حاتم (277هـ) الرازيان، ذكره عنهما اللاّلكائي في كتابه شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة (321).*

*9 ـ النووي (676هـ)، ذكره في شرحه على مسلم (15/148).*

*10 ـ ابن تيمية (728هـ)، ذكره في الوصية الكبرى (ص: 59 و60)، وفي منهاج السنة (8/413).*

*11 ـ الذهبي (748هـ)، ذكره في كتاب الكبائر (ص: 236).* 


*قلت : وأما ما تلبس به من كلام الذهبي الذي بترته فقد قال في ميزان الاعتدال في ترجمة أبان بن تغلب :*

*ميزان الاعتدال - (ج 1 / ص 5)*
*أبان بن تغلب الكوفى شيعي جلد، لكنه صدوق، فلنا صدقه وعليه بدعته.*
*وقد وثقه أحمد بن حنبل، وابن معين، وأبو حاتم، وأورده ابن عدى، وقال: كان غاليا في التشيع.*
*وقال السعدى: زائغ مجاهر.*
*فلقائل أن يقول: كيف ساغ توثيق مبتدع وحد الثقة العدالة والاتقان ؟ فكيف يكون عدلا من هو صاحب بدعة ؟* *وجوابه أن البدعة على ضربين: فبدعة صغرى كغلو التشيع، أو كالتشيع بلا غلو ولا تحرف، فهذا كثير في التابعين وتابعيهم مع الدين والورع والصدق.*
*فلو رد حديث هؤلاء لذهب جملة من الآثار النبوية، وهذه مفسدة بينة.*
*ثم بدعة كبرى، كالرفض الكامل والغلو فيه، والحط على أبى بكر وعمر رضى الله عنهما، والدعاء إلى ذلك، فهذا النوع لا يحتج بهم ولا كرامة.*
*وأيضا فما أستحضر الآن في هذا الضرب رجلا صادقا ولا مأمونا، بل الكذب شعارهم، والتقية والنفاق دثارهم، فكيف يقبل نقل من هذا حاله ! حاشا وكلا.*
*فالشيعي الغالى في زمان السلف وعرفهم هو من تكلم في عثمان والزبير وطلحة ومعاوية وطائفة ممن حارب عليا رضى الله عنه، وتعرض لسبهم.*
*والغالي في زماننا وعرفنا هو الذى يكفر هؤلاء السادة، ويتبرأ من الشيخين أيضا، فهذا ضال معثر ولم يكن أبان بن تغلب يعرض للشيخين أصلا، بل قد يعتقد عليا أفضل منهما.اهـ.*


*وقد نقلت عن الذهبي في مشاركة سابقة حذفت مع موضوعي عقيدة بني العباس قوله : ليس تفضيل علي برفض ولا هو ببدعة، بل قد ذهب إليه خلق من الصحابة والتابعين.*

*وقد بترته ولم تكمله وأوهمت أنه يقصد تفضيله على الشيخين وليس كذلك** ، بل يقصد تفضيله على عثمان ، وهذا هو كلامه كاملا في سير أعلام النبلاء في ترجمة الدارقطني:*

*ليس تفضيل علي برفض ولا هو ببدعة، بل قد ذهب إليه خلق من الصحابة والتابعين، فكل من عثمان وعلي ذو فضل وسابقة وجهاد، وهما متقاربان في العلم والجلالة، ولعلهما في الآخرة متساويان في الدرجة، وهما من سادة الشهداء رضي الله عنهما، ولكن جمهور الامة على ترجيح عثمان على الامام علي وإليه نذهب.*

*والخطب في ذلك يسير،* *والافضل منهما بلا شك أبو بكر وعمر، من خالف في ذا فهو شيعي جلد** ، ومن أبغض الشيخين واعتقد صحة إمامتهما فهو رافضي مقيت، ومن سبهما واعتقد أنهما ليسا بإمامي هدى فهو من غلاة الرافضة، أبعدهم الله.اهـ.*


*قال الإمام المزني في شرح السنة : ويقال بفضل خليفة رسول**الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله* *عنه* 
*فهو أفضل الخلق وأخيرهم* *بعد النبي** صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*ونثني بعده بالفاروق عمر.*
*إلى أن قال : هذه مقالات وأفعال* *اجتمع عليها* *الماضون الأولون من أئمة الهدى وبتوفيق الله اعتصم بها التابعون قدوة ورضى.اهـ.*


*قال السيوطي في تاريخ الخلفاء :* 
*أجمع* *أهل* *السنة أن**أفضل الناس* *بعد رسول الله* *صلى الله عليه وسلم* *أبو بكر**ثم عمر** ...*
*حكى الإجماع عليه أبو منصور**البغدادي.اهـ.*


*قال الإمام أبو عثمان إسماعيل الصابوني في عقيدة السلف أصحاب الحديث :*
*ويشهدون ويعتقدون أن أفضل أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أبو بكر ثم عمر.اهـ.*

*قال الإمام ابن عبدالبر ناقلا إجماع أهل السنة على تفضيل أبي بكر وعمر كما في الاستيعاب :* 

*وأهل السنة اليوم** على ما ذكرت لك من تقديم أبي بكر في الفضل على عمر وتقديم عمر على عثمان وتقديم عثمان على علي رضي الله عنهم* *وعلى هذا عامة أهل الحديث من زمن أحمد بن حنبل** إلا خواص من جلة الفقهاء وأئمة العلماء فإنهم على ما ذكرنا عن مالك ويحيى القطان (لا يربعان بعلي) فهذا ما بين أهل الفقه والحديث في هذه المسألة وهم أهل السنة.اهـ.*




*ولي عودة...*

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله،تتعب نفسك في تسويد الصفحات بلا طائل،والظاهر أنك تعاني من عسر في الفهم،شفاك الله وعافاك،وأرد عليك باختصار،ولا أحتاج لكل تلك الجعجعة منك بلا طحين:
أولا:الذي لم تفهمه هو أن تخصيص آل البيت كلهم عن باقي الصحابة بالصلاة سنة نبوية،وزيادة الصحب في الصلاة مخالفة للسنة،ثم إن تخصيص علي -عليه السلام- وذريته بالسلام اصطلاح سلفي ،وإلى الآن لم تستطع -ولن تستطيع -أن تجب على ما حشدت من عشرات النصوص عن الأئمة،أما كلام الجويني والنووي فليس بشيء أمام وقد اصطلح أهل القرون الأولى على ذلك.
ثانيا: لم تجبني إلى الآن ولا زلت تتهرب في كل المناقشات عن مذهب كثير من الصحابة والتابعين الذين كانوا يفضلون عليا على باقي الصحب،فلم تتهرب وتحاول إيهام القراء بنقولات للإجماع لم تثبث عند المحك،وظهر بطلانها.
ثالثا: ادعاؤك أني بترت كلام الذهبي،فيه دليل على قلة فهمك،وعلم الله أني كنت متوقعا لهذه العجلة التي ألفتها من أمثالك،والذي لم تفهم أن وصف الذهبي لذلك بالبدعة الصغرى لا يعنيني في شيء،وقد خالفه من هو أجل وأعظم من الصحب الكرام،لكن الذي يهمني من النقل هو نسبته هذا القول لجمع من التابعين،فاستشه  دت به باعتباره أحد مؤرخي الإسلام.
ولا زلت مع كل ما قرأت تصر على وصف ذلك بالبدعة،فأجبني أو ليجبني غيرك:
هل كان الصحابة  والتابعون الذين نقل عنهم القول بتفضيل علي على بدعة وضلالة؟
إن قلتم نعم فقد ضللتم
وإن فلتم لا نقضتم مذهبكم
فاختاروا لكم أحد الطريقين.
أجبني على هذا السؤال مباشرة ودع عنك كثرة التسويد والصراخ الذي لا ينطلي إلا على السذج

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

رداً مختصراً على أبي عائشة سدده الله وهداني وإياه مع وعد بالعودة
أولا-اقتحمت عليّ  عتبة قلبي وتسللت حتى ولجته فظننت أني أنصر قول ابن تيمية أبداً وهو باطل 
ومن الموافقات أني انتهيت قريبا من عمل بحث فقهي معين لم أرجح فيه قول الإمام ابن تيمية
ثانيا-جميع ما نقلته لا يصلح للاستشهاد وسيأتي بيان ذلك إن شاء الله إن أحياني الله عز وجلّ.

----------


## أسـامة

> عجيب،وكأن الإمام زيد بن علي -عليه السلام- ،شهيد الإسلام،وحفيد رسول الله،ليس إماما مجتهدا علما يعتبر قوله في الوفاق والخلاف.


هلا أوضحت أنه زيد بن زين العابدين علي بن الحسين... 
رحمه الله فهو شهيد الإسلام وقُتل لدينه عسى الله أن يحشره في زمرة الشهداء والصالحين.
لكنه كان يوافق المعتزلة في كثير من الأمور. والعبرة ليست بأن يكون له قرابة بالنبي وحسب، بل بالقرآن والسنة، والمعتبر قوله من كان له دليلاً منهما بارك الله فيك.
ـــ
الموضوع بحثي فيرجى وضع الأدلة الشرعية ليؤخذ بها أولاً... وأقول دليل ولم أقل تعليل.
وأما عليّ بن أبي طالب فكان يفضل أبا بكر وعمر. فكفى كلامًا جانبياً. وأمر طال فيه الكلام لبيانه حتى تجلى عند الأوائل وفيه الكفاية، ويرجع لكتب العقيدة المسندة ففيها ما يشفي.
وتابعوا المباحثة.
جزاكم الله خيرًا وبارك في علمكم وجعل الدين همتكم وعين نظركم.

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

> أمّا كلام ابن حجر، فقد عجبتُ لك: تصفه بغير المسدّد، ثم تقول أنه "في دائرة النظر"!


ظاهر عجبك تضمنُ كلامي للتناقض وليس كذلك يا أخا العقيدة
فقد وصفته بغير المسدد من حيث اتهامه ابن تيمية بالتحامل 
والمقصود أن ما عدّه تحاملاً ليس تحاملاً (نفسيا) وأما المؤاخذات من حيث هي فليس مقطوعاً برجحان الحق فيه مع ابن حجر بل هو محتمل سواء كان في تصحيح أو تضعيف أو غير ذلك , وكان أحرى بدل التلويح بالجراب والجرابين أن تراسلني على الخاصّ لأنك بذلك أعنت الخصوم اللدّ من حيث لا تشعر , واعلم أنك لست وحدك من قرأ الكتاب وغيره من ردود أهل العلم على الرافضة فتبقى أن المسألة خاضعة للتقديروالاجتها  د لأني أعلم ما تقصد من موافقة ابن حجر-أو بعضه على أقل تقدير- وليتك لم تذكر هذا الذي تلقفه أحفاد ابن سبأ على حبور منهم وانتشاء ولكنها زلة أسأل الله أن يغفرها لك
فليتنا نراقب الله تعالى قبل كتابة أي حرف
وليت شعري: سفر ضخم كهذا فيه من النفع الجم ما أجمع عليه أهل العلم وكان من بعده عالة عليه في الرد على هؤلاء الزنادقة, كيف يكون من الإنصاف أن يعبر عنه بما قال ابن حجر حيث اختزل نفاسته بكلمة صغيرة ونوه بما انتقده عليه بكلمة كبيرة
وهذا السبكي الأب مع شدة تعصبه قال "رأيته أجاد في الرد عليه، لكن صرح باعتقاد حوادث لا أول لها وأنها قائمة بذات الباري" 
-فنقم عليه ما لم يفهمه
-ولم يتهمه بالتحامل المذكور

وأرجو أن تسعفني بما في جرابك الخبيء على الخاص
حتى أقع على مرادك المكنون وتفهم ما عندي دون ظنون
ودمت في رعاية الله وحفظه

----------


## أسـامة

أبو عائشة المغربي، ابن عبد الهادي... بارك الله فيكما... جنحتما كثيرًا عن أصل الموضوع.. فحسبكما.
الجميع ينتظر أدلة أبو عائشة المغربي، فقد أورد بعض الاستشهادات دون أدلة، فعسى أن ندع له الفرصة حتى يأتينا بأدلة شرعية صحيحة يستند ويعول عليها.
فالترضي عن الصحابة أجمعين له دليل من القرآن كما تفضلتم بسابق طرحه. فيُخبر بهذا إعلامًا.
حيث أن كلام الله ما بين خبر وأمر، والأمر يجوز فيه التخفيف، والخبر لا يجوز فيه ما يجوز على الأمر، فعلم اضطرارًا أن هذا الخبر لا يُنقض كما ادعى ذلك الرافضة ومن نحا نحوهم.
وأخيرًا... ضل من ضل بسبب الأقيسة التي لا تستند إلى مستند شرعي... فمن كان عنده دليل فليأتي به، ومن لم يكن له... فخير له أن يصمت.

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

قبل أن أستكمل الرد عليك بالتفصيل لفت نظري وضعك بيت الشافعي
بما يشعر أننا آخذناك على حب أهل البيت! فبئس ما قلت
وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
ولتعلم أني من أهل البيت والناس مؤتمنون على أنسابها..فهيا أحبني!

----------


## التبريزي

> لكنه كان يوافق المعتزلة في كثير من الأمور..


الإمام زيد إمام من أئمة أهل السنة، وإذا كانت الزيدية تنسب إليه ما هو بريء منه فليس ذالك ذنبه، وقد قال العلامة ابن الوزير رحمه الله في العواصم والقواصم: وأما ما نقله محمد بن عبد الكريم بن أبي بكر المعروف بالشهرستاني في كتابه الملل والنحل من كون زيدا قلد واصل بن عطاء وأخذ عنه الاعتزال وكانت بينه وبين أخيه الباقر مناظرات في ذالك فهذا من الاباطيل ولعله من أكاذيب الرافضة إذ لم يورد الشهرستاني له سندا ولا رواية أو شاهدا من روايات أهل التاريخ وهو أيضا ليس ممن يوثق به في النقل إذ أنه نقل من الاباطيل في كتابه ماهو معلوم عند أهل الحديث، ثم إن زيدا مدنيا وواصل بن عطاء بصريا فالاول توفي عام 100هـ والثاني ولد عام 80هـ فلا يعلم أن زيدا ذهب للعراق إلا عند خروجه من الكوفة فلا يعلم لقاء بينهما ثم إن واصل نفسه كان ممن يطعنون في علي بن ابي طالب والعديد من الأدلة التي تثبت انتفاء هذه التهمة عن زيد فعلى هذا لايحل لمؤمن أن ينسب لزيد بن علي أنه معتزلي لأنه من الكذب عليه..

ثم إن علماء الحديث عند ترجمتهم لزيد يثنون عليه ويوثقونه ولم يذكروا أنه كان معتزليا، وقد خطأوه على خروجه على هشام، فلو كان فيه اعتزال لذكروا ذلك... فهل هناك من قدح فيه من أعلام السنة؟

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

> - قول عبد الله بن مسعود:(كنا نتحدث أن أفضل أهل المدينة علي بن أبي طالب)أخرجه أحمد في الفضائل بإسناد صحيح.


الحمد لله..أما بعد
لايخفى أن ما نقلته يحتاج نوعين من الرد ,رد مجمل وآخر مفصّل
وسأرد الآن بحسب ما يفسح به وقتي رداً مجملاً ثم أتبعه برد مفصّل بخصوص أول نقل
ثم أتبعه بما بعده حتى آتي على آخره والله المستعان والملاحظ أنك عزوت في بعض المصادر للصفحة وأهملت العزو لبعضها الآخر,(فلمَ؟!)

الرد المجمل:-
1-كفاني ابن العم العباسي حفظه الله تعالى مؤنة نقول الإجماع المحكية عن طائفة غفيرة من أهل العلم في تقرير ما نثبته
2-تواتر عن علي رضي الله عنه بما يغني عن ذكر المصادر قوله "خير هذه الأمة بعد نبيها أبو بكر ثم عمر" فإذا سلمنا بصحة ما نقلته عن بعض الصحابة ثم حملناه بعد ذلك على التفضيل المطلق فنقطع بأنه لم يبلغهم عن علي هذا القول ونظائره ولو بلغهم فاللائق بهم التسليم والامتثال مع إقرارهم بفضله وعلو كعبه في العلم عليهم
3-وكذلك من باب أولى نقطع أنه لم يبلغهم ما تواتر في شأن الشيخين-على التسليم السابق-من كلام صاحب الشريعة عليه الصلاة والسلام فلو لم يرد في حق أبي بكر رضي الله عنه إلا "لو كنت متخذا أحدا من أمتي خليلا لاتخذت أبا بكر خليلا.." الحديث لكفى في تقديمه على من سواه لا بفارق مقارب..بل دلالة هذ الحديث وحده أنه لا يدانيه أحد أصلا ولا يقاربه فضلا عن أن يقارن به وينافَس
لأن الذي حمل النبي ألا يتخذه خليلا اتخاذه ربه خليلا فحسبك بهذا إجلالاً في بيان مقام الصديق وأما تقديمه في إمامة الصلاة فكالنص في تفضيله
إذا لم يكن للمرء عينٌ صحيحةٌ,,,فلا غروَ أن يرتاب والصبح مسفرُ
4-وقد كان كلامي وكلام العباسي وعامة أهل السنة عن استقرار الإجماع على ذلك فحتى لو صح جميع ما نقلته فليس مما يصح شاهدا لمحل نزاعنا معك وحدك
5-وحيث إنك تعظم (قال الله قال رسوله) كما تقول فليس مجرد فعل الصحابي لشيء مانعاً من إطلاق البدعة على فعله أو قوله مع كونه مخالفاً لما صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحجج الباهرات , ثم قرار الأمة على الإجماع بما هو دون ذلك وهو تفضيل عثمان على علي رضي الله عنهما
حتى قال الثوري والدارقطني :من فضل عليا على عثمان فقد أزرى بالمهاجرين والأنصار, وقد تقرر الإجماع بعد انقضاء ذلك العهد على تفضيل عثمان
ألا ترى أن ابن مسعود كان ينكر كون المعوذتين من القرآن ,وإنكار حرف واحد منها بعد إجماعهم :كفرٌ؟
6-وأما ما نقلته عن المعتزلة وأشباههم فلا قيمة له وليس قولهم مما يخرق الإجماع كما لا يخفى .
ولا غرابة أنك تفعل والحال أنك تعتد بالزيدية في الخلاف! فنبهت من الأمة كلها غافلاً 
7-وقد صح عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه:قال *كنا في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا نعدل* *بأبي بكر* *أحدا* *ثم* *عمر* *ثم* *عثمان* *ثم نترك* *أصحاب النبي* *صلى الله عليه وسلم لا نفاضل بينهم* . فعلم أن تقديم الثلاثة أمر متقررٌ عندهم وفي قوله "كنا في زمن النبي" مبحث في أصول الحديث وأصول الفقه أعني بحكاية كنا نفعل كذا وكذا على عهد النبي ودلالتها معلومة

أما نقلك عن ابن مسعود رضي الله فقد قال الحافظ ابن حجر"وهو محمول على أن ذلك قاله *ابن مسعود* *بعد قتل* *عمر" فتأمل توجيه أهل العلم مع أنه قد روي من طريق آخر بلفظ "أقضى أهل المدينة" كما في الاستيعاب لابن عبد البر*
والظن بأن ابن مسعود على جلالة قدره كان يقدم علياً على الشيخين ضرب من الإساءة البالغة له, كيف وهو القائل على ما أخرجه أحمد وغيره : لما قبض رسول الله قالت الأنصار منا أمير ومنكم أمير قال فأتاهم عمر فقال يا معشر الأنصار ألستم تعلمون أن رسول الله أمر أبا بكر أن يؤم بالناس فأيكم تطيب نفسه أن يتقدم أبا بكر فقالوا نعوذ بالله أن نتقدم أبا بكر‏
وكذا قال أحمد في مسند ابن مسعود :حدثنا عفان، حدثنا شعبة، عن أبي إسحاق، قال سمعت أبا الأحوص، يقول كان عبد الله يقول عن النبي لو كنت متخذا خليلا من أمتي لاتخذت أبا بكر‏ وقد تقدم الحديث عنه

وهذارد مختصر بما يقتضيه حالي والله أعلم به
على أتمه بإذن الله تعالى بحسب الفراغ
وأختم بنتفة أذكرك بها يا أخا الإسلام فأقول
دع عنك الافتتان ببهرج الشيعة فتأثرك بهم لا تخطئه العين لاسيما وقد زل بك قلمك حتى عرّضت بخالك خال المؤمنين وغير ذلك مما يشين 
ولست وحدي من يدعي هذا عليك فإن هذا مزلق وعر
ومن تلبيس إبليس على خيار الناس ممن اطلعوا على أقوال الرافضة
الدخول عليهم بدعوى النصفة لأهل البيت وحبهم فتراه يتدرج معهم رويدا رويدا
حتى يفسد عليه نقاوة توحيده ويهيجه للانتصار لرأيه بنثار قول من هنا وهناك
على طريقة التجميع الشيعية في معرض احتجاجهم وتهويلهم دون نظر أو تحقيق

----------


## أسـامة

جزاك الله خيرًا أخانا التبريزي...
ولربما تابع ابن خلدون في مقدمته لكلام الشهرستاني، ونقد ابن الوزير في محله. ونُسب إلى الهادي أنه من أدخل الاعتزال عند الزيدية، وما وقفت عليه من الثناء كان سبب مقتله لذا نقول بأنه إدعاء انتشر ولربما ساعد عليه اعتزال الزيدية.
وإن كنت لا أرى أن وصف الشهرستاني له بمتابعة واصل بن عطاء في الاعتزال مشينًا له إن دس ذلك في كتابه، فلا فائدة للرافضة في ذلك. الموضوع يحتاج مزيد بحث.
وندع النقاش لأصله... وننتظر أبو عائشة.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

الله أكبر
هذا القول باطل.
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في منهاج السنة (6\225) :-

وما زال بنو العباس مثبتين لخلافة الأربعة مقدمين لأبي بكر وعمر وعثمان على المنابر فلم يقاتل أحد من شيعتهم ولا من شيعة بني أمية قدحا في خلافة الثلاثة .

وقال في منهاج السنة (8\171) :-
ثم كان من نعم الله سبحانه ورحمته بالإسلام أن الدولة لما انتقلت إلى بني هاشم صارت في بني العباس فإن الدولة الهاشمية أول ما ظهرت كانت الدعوة إلى الرضا من آل محمد وكانت شيعة الدولة محبين لبني هاشم وكان الذي تولى الخلافة من بني هاشم يعرف قدر الخلفاء الراشدين والسابقين الأولين من المهاجرين والأنصار فلم يظهر في دولتهم إلا تعظيم الخلفاء الراشدين وذكرهم على المنابر والثناء عليهم وتعظيم الصحابة.

كيف وقد ثبت عن فحل بني العباس جدنا أمير المؤمنين الخليفة أبي جعفر المنصور ، كما في البداية والنهاية لابن كثير في المجلد الثالث عشر في ترجمة جدنا المنصور :-

قال الربيع بن يونس الحاجب: سمعت المنصور يقول: الخلفاء أربعة: أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي. 

وقال مالك: قال لي المنصور: من أفضل الناس بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ فقلت: أبو بكر وعمر.
فقال: أصبت وذلك رأي أمير المؤمنين.

كانت هذه مقدمة قبل الدخول في رد هذه الفرية العظيمة عن جدنا الحبر البحر ، فأقول وبالله التوفيق :

1 - لم تذكر لهذه الفرية مرجعا أو مصدرا.

2 - إن فعلت ، فأثبتها عنه بالإسناد الصحيح.

3 - قد نقل إجماع الصحابة على تفضيل أبي بكر وعمر جمع من أهل العلم منهم يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري والإمام الشافعي وغيرهم الكثير.

4 - قد روى جدنا ابن عباس عن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قوله خير هذه الأمة بعد نبيها أبو بكر ثم عمر ، من طريقين سأكتفي في ذكرهما بمرجع واحد هو تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر :

أخبرنا أبو الفرج سعيد بن أبي الدنيا قال : أنا منصور بن الحسين الكاتب وأبو طاهر بن محمود قالوا : أنا أبو بكر بن المقرئ نا أبو العباس أحمد بن عبد الله بن سابور الدقاق نا أبو نعيم الحلبي نا المعتمر بن سليمان عن ليث بن أبي سليم عن مجاهد عن ابن عباس قال : سمعته من علي قال : ألا أخبركم بخير الناس بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ؟ قالوا : بلى قال : أبو بكر وعمر. تاريخ دمشق - (30 / 360،361).

أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن السمرقندي أنا إسماعيل بن مسعدة أنا حمزة بن يوسف السهمي نا أبو بكر الإسماعيلي أخبرني أبو بكر أحمد بن هارون بن روح البرديجي نا يحيى بن عبد الله الكرابيسي نا أبو بكر الجرجاني قال البرديجي اسمه عبد الحميد بن عصام ثقة عجب نا أبو داود نا أبو الأحوص عن أبي إسحاق عن هلال أبي عمير عن ابن عباس قال خطبنا علي بن أبي طالب فقال خير هذه الأمة بعد نبيها أبو بكر ثم عمر. تاريخ دمشق - (44 / 213).



5 - قد روى جدنا ابن عباس كما في صحيح البخاري قصة موت عمر وفيها تمني علي أن يلقى الله بمثل عمل عمر!

قال جدنا : 
وضع عمر على سريره ، فتكنفه الناس يدعون ويصلون قبل أن يرفع ، وأنا فيهم ، فلم يرعني إلا رجل آخذ منكبي ، فإذا علي بن أبي طالب ، فترحم على عمر وقال : ما خلفت أحدا أحب إلي أن ألقى الله بمثل عمله منك ، وايم الله ، إن كنت لأظن أن يجعلك الله مع صاحبيك ، وحسبت : إني كنت كثيرا أسمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( ذهبت أنا وأبوبكروعمر ، ودخلت أنا وأبوبكروعمر ، وخرجت أنا وأبوبكروعمر ) . 



6 - ثبت عن جدنا ما يدل على تفضيله لأبي بكر وعمر :

أخرج البخاري في صحيحه ج 3 ص 1373 عن الْمِسْوَرِ بن مَخْرَمَةَ قال لَمَّا طُعِنَ عُمَرُ جَعَلَ يَأْلَمُ فقال له بن عَبَّاسٍ وَكَأَنَّهُ يُجَزِّعُهُ يا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلَئِنْ كان ذَاكَ لقد صَحِبْتَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَأَحْسَنْتَ صُحْبَتَهُ ثُمَّ فَارَقْتَهُ وهو عَنْكَ رَاضٍ ثُمَّ صَحِبْتَ أَبَا بَكْرٍ فَأَحْسَنْتَ صُحْبَتَهُ ثُمَّ فَارَقْتَهُ وهو عَنْكَ رَاضٍ ثُمَّ صَحَبَتَهُمْ فَأَحْسَنْتَ صُحْبَتَهُمْ وَلَئِنْ فَارَقْتَهُمْ لَتُفَارِقَنَّه  ُمْ وَهُمْ عَنْكَ رَاضُونَ.

أخرج الحاكم في مستدركه ج 3 / ص 98 عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : دخلت على عمر حين طعن فقلت : ابشر بالجنة يا أمير المؤمنين أسلمت حين كفر الناس و جاهدت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم حين خذله الناس و قبض رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و هو عنك راض و لم يختلف في خلافتك اثنان وقتلت شهيدا.

قال رضي الله عنه كما في المستدرك على الصحيحين للحاكم - (ج 10 / ص 228) في قوله عز وجل : ( وشاورهم في الأمر) ، قال : « أبو بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما » ، قال الحاكم « هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين» ، ووافقه الذهبي في التلخيص.


7 – قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وهو من هو علما وصدقا وتحقيقا واطلاعا في كتابه المحنة منهاج السنة " أئمة العترة كابن عباس وغيره يقدمون أبا بكر وعمر في الإمامة والأفضلية".اهـ.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

أما قول عبد الله بن مسعود المنسوب له : (كنا نتحدث أن أفضل أهل المدينة علي بن أبي طالب).

فلا يجوز لأحد أن يأخذه على ظاهره ، لأنه بظاهره يدل على تفضيل علي على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ، وهذا مخالف للإجماع وهو كفر.

كما أن تفضيل علي على أبي بكر وعمر مخالف للإجماع وهو بدعة ، فلذلك وجب حمله على تفضيله على عثمان ، وهو أيضا مخالف لما استقر عليه أهل السنة والجماعة ، لكن قد حكي فيه خلاف قبل هذا.

وقد أفادتني زوجي أم عبد الرحمن أن ابن عبد البر في الاستذكار 4/108 جزم بأن قوله (أفضل) تصحيف ، وأن المحفوظ فيه (أقضى) ، وهو كما قالت ، فجزاها الله خيرا ، والحمد لله على توفيقه.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

وأما أبو جحيفة السوائي فقد جاء في المسند للإمام أحمد الذي أحلت إليه : 

1- قال علي رضي الله عنه : يا أبا جحيفة ألا أخبرك بأفضل هذه الأمة بعد نبيها قال : قلت بلى قال : ولم أكن أرى أن أحدا أفضل منه قال : أفضل هذه الأمة بعد نبيها أبوبكر وبعد أبي بكر عمر رضي الله عنه وبعدهما أخر ثالث ولم يسمه. المسند 2/148  

2 - قال أبو جحيفة : خطبنا علي رضي الله عنه فقال : من خير هذه الأمة بعد نبيها فقلت : أنت يا أمير المؤمنين قال : لا ، خير هذه الأمة بعد نبيها أبوبكر ثم عمر رضي الله عنه وما نبعد أن السكينة تنطق على لسان عمر رضي الله عنه. المسند 2/147

----------


## التبريزي

يكفي شهادة أبي الحسن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه في أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما 
لما تولى أبو الحسن الخلافة وبدأ السبأيون يثيرون الفتن، قام غاضبا متوعدا بجلد كل من يفضله على أبي بكر وعمر حد المفتري، فعن الحكم بن جحل قال: سمعت علياً يقول: "لا يفضلني أحد على أبي بكر وعمر إلا جلدته حد المفتري"..

وقد أثر عن علي بن أبي طالب أنه قال في روايات متعددة (كما في الدرر السنية) منها:
- لا أوتى برجل يفضلني على أبي بكر وعمر إلا جلدته حد المفتري
- *خير* هذه *الأمة* بعد نبيها *أبو* *بكر* ثم عمر
- ألا أخبركم *بخير* هذه *الأمة* بعد نبيها ؟ *أبو* *بكر* و عمر
*- خير* هذه *الأمة* بعد نبيها *أبو* *بكر* ، *وخيرهم* بعد أبي *بكر* عمر ، ولو شئت أن أسمي الثالث لسميت. 

[justify] 
الإجماع بلا ريب هو تفضيل أبي بكر على عمر وعثمان وعلي، وتفضيل عمر على عثمان وعلي، رضي الله عنهم أجمعين، أما التفاضل بين عثمان وعلي فالذي أعرفه (وأرجو التصحيح) أنه ليس مجمعٌ عليه وإن كان الأكثر يفضل عثمان على علي لرتبته في الخلافة ولبعض الإستدلالات.. وقد أثر عن علي بن أبي طالب (كما في الدرر السنية) أنه قال: (خير هذه الأمة بعد نبيها أبوبكر وعمر ولو شئت لأنبأتكم بالثالث) ، قال عبد الله بن جعفر : قال سهيل : كانوا يرون إنما عنى نفسه.. بينما يرى آخرون أنه كان يقصد عثمان والله أعلم..فعلى الإجماع الأول يُبدّع مخالفه وهو إلى الرفض أقرب، وعلى الخلاف الثاني فيه نظر...والله تعالى أعلم
[/justify]

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

وأما حجر بن عدي فمختلف في صحبته ، والأكثر على أنه تابعي ، قال الحافظ ابن حجر في (( الإصابة )) ( 1 / 313 ) : (( وأما البخاري ، وابن أبي حاتم ، عن أبيه ، وخليفة بن خياط ، وابن حبان فذكروه في التابعين)).

ثم إن غاية ما قاله الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء في ترجمته "وكان من شيعة علي".

وهذا ليس فيه البتة تفضيله لعلي على أبي بكر وعمر ، ولو أن الذهبي قالها فعلا ، لطالبناك بالإسناد.

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

> يكفي شهادة أبي الحسن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه في أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما
> 
> لما تولى أبو الحسن الخلافة وبدأ السبأيون يثيرون الفتن، قام غاضبا متوعدا بجلد كل من يفضله على أبي بكر وعمر حد المفتري، فعن الحكم بن جحل قال: سمعت علياً يقول: "لا يفضلني أحد على أبي بكر وعمر إلا جلدته حد المفتري"..
> 
> وقد أثر عن علي بن أبي طالب أنه قال في روايات متعددة (كما في الدرر السنية) منها:
> - لا أوتى برجل يفضلني على أبي بكر وعمر إلا جلدته حد المفتري
> - *خير* هذه *الأمة* بعد نبيها *أبو* *بكر* ثم عمر
> - ألا أخبركم *بخير* هذه *الأمة* بعد نبيها ؟ *أبو* *بكر* و عمر
> *- خير* هذه *الأمة* بعد نبيها *أبو* *بكر* ، *وخيرهم* بعد أبي *بكر* عمر ، ولو شئت أن أسمي الثالث لسميت. 
> ...


قال عبد الرحمن بن عوف لعلي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه: " إني قد نظرت في أمر الناس، فلم أرهم يعدلون بعثمان" أخرجه البخاري 
وقال الشافعي: " أجمع الصحابة وأتباعهم على أفضلية أبي بكر ثم عمر ثم عثمان ثم علي"
وقال  ابن تيمية: " استقر أمر أهل السنة على تقديم عثمان ثم علي"
وقال ابن عبد البر:"وأهل السنة اليوم على ما ذكرت لك من تقديم أبي بكر في الفضل على عمر، وتقديم عمر على عثمان، وتقديم عثمان على علي ، وعلى هذا عامة أهل الحديث "

----------


## التبريزي

> قال عبد الرحمن بن عوف لعلي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه: " إني قد نظرت في أمر الناس، فلم أرهم يعدلون بعثمان" أخرجه البخاري 
> وقال الشافعي: " أجمع الصحابة وأتباعهم على أفضلية أبي بكر ثم عمر ثم عثمان ثم علي"
> وقال ابن تيمية: " استقر أمر أهل السنة على تقديم عثمان ثم علي"
> وقال ابن عبد البر:"وأهل السنة اليوم على ما ذكرت لك من تقديم أبي بكر في الفضل على عمر، وتقديم عمر على عثمان، وتقديم عثمان على علي ، وعلى هذا عامة أهل الحديث "


بارك الله فيك أخي ابن عبدالهادي..
نقرّ بهذا التفاضل من قبل، والتصحيح مقبول، فهل عند الأخ أبي عائشة المغربي خلاف ذلك فيما يخص التفاضل بين عثمان وعلي رضي الله عنهما؟

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

تصويب :ذكرت أن الثوري قال :من فضل عليا على عثمان..إلخ
والصواب أن القائل هو أيوب السختياني رحمه الله تعالى
أما مسألة التبديع لمن فضل عليا على عثمان فالحق أن فيها خلافاً
وللإمام أحمد روايتان في المسألة
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله،تتعب نفسك في تسويد الصفحات بلا طائل،والظاهر أنك تعاني من عسر في الفهم،شفاك الله وعافاك،وأرد عليك باختصار،ولا أحتاج لكل تلك الجعجعة منك بلا طحين:
> أولا:الذي لم تفهمه هو أن تخصيص آل البيت كلهم عن باقي الصحابة بالصلاة سنة نبوية،وزيادة الصحب في الصلاة مخالفة للسنة،ثم إن تخصيص علي -عليه السلام- وذريته بالسلام اصطلاح سلفي ،وإلى الآن لم تستطع -ولن تستطيع -أن تجب على ما حشدت من عشرات النصوص عن الأئمة،أما كلام الجويني والنووي فليس بشيء أمام وقد اصطلح أهل القرون الأولى على ذلك.


*هذا فهمك أنت ، ونحن لا نسلم به حتى تأتي بإمام معتبر فهم مثل فهمك ، والعلماء في النقولات السابقة كلها قالوا بالتفريق بين الأنبياء وبين غيرهم ، وقالوا بالبعد عن شعار أهل البدع ، وهم أعرف لكتب السلف الحديثية منك ، فهذا الخطيب البغدادي والنووي والجويني وابن القيم والسيوطي وغيرهم الكثير ، لم يشيروا ولا حتى إشارة بأن هؤلاء الأئمة الذين ذكرت أنت أسماءهم يخصصون عليا وذريته كما قلت مؤخرا ، مع أنك في البداية قلت أفراد آل البيت ، ثم إن فاطمة لا تدخل في كلامك لأنها ليست من ذرية علي ، وظاهر كلامك أن محمد بن الحنفية وعمر بن التغلبية والعباس بن الكلابية أبناء علي يدخلون في هذا ولا أظنك توافق على هذا.*

*والخلاصة أننا نرى صحة كلام ابن كثير رحمه الله في أنه من عمل النساخ ، وذلك إحسانا للظن بأهل السنة حيث أنهم قد هجروا هذا وأصبح من شعار أهل البدع أخزاهم الله.*

*ثم قولك أنهم يخصصونه بعلي وذريته كذب عليهم ، وهاك أمثلة :*

*1- الإمام البخاري في صحيحه  ج 6   ص 2474:*
*عن عَائِشَةَ أَنَّ فَاطِمَةَ وَالْعَبَّاسَ عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَام.*

*2- الإمام الطحاوي في شرح مشكل الاثار  ج 13   ص 323:*
*عن أسامة بن زيد قال أتى علي والعباس عليهما السلام.*

*3- الإمام الحميدي في تفسير غريب ما في الصحيحين ج 1 ص 164:*
*وقد روي عن عمر رضي الله عنه حين استسقى بالعباس عليه السلام.*

*4- الإمام أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام في الأموال  ج 1   ص 100:*
*فقرأ عليه ابن عباس عليه السلام.*

*5- الأزرقي في أخبار مكة ج 1   ص 41:*
*عن عبيد الله بن عتبة عن ابن عباس عليه السلام.*

*6- الحافظ القاضي حماد بن إسحاق بن إسماعيل بن الإمام حماد بن زيد أبو إسماعيل البغدادي في تركة النبي  ج 1   ص 86:*
*وإنما طلبت هي والعباس عليهما السلام من فدك.*

*7- الإمام ابن عساكر في تاريخ مدينة دمشق  ج 12   ص 102:*
*وبلغ الخبر العباس عليه السلام.*

*8- الإمام ابن قانع في معجم الصحابة  ج 1   ص 44:*
* بإسلام العباس عليه السلام.*

*9- الإمام ابن الجوزي في الأذكياء  ج 1   ص 25:*
*ومن المنقول عن العباس عليه السلام.*

*10- الإمام ابن البختري البغدادي الرزاز في مجموع مصنفاته* *ج 1   ص 188:*
*فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للعباس عليه السلام.* 

*11- الشيخ أبو إسحاق الشيرازي في التنبيه  ج 1   ص 78:*
*ويجوز لأهل سقاية العباس عليه السلام.*

*وأخيرا ، هذه نسخة تذكرة أنشأها القاضي الفاضل عن السلطان صلاح الدين الأيوبي سيرها صحبة الأمير شمس الدين الخطيب أحد أمراء الدولة الصلاحية إلى أبواب الخلافة ببغداد في خلافة الناصر لدين الله العباسي ، قال فيها صلاح الدين عند ذكر والد الخليفة الناصر المتوفى الخليفة العباسي المستضيء رحمه الله تعالى:* 

*"الخطبة لمولانا الإمام* *المستضيء بأمر الله أمير المؤمنين سلام الله عليه**"اهـ.  الروضتين في أخبار الدولتين النورية والصلاحية لأبي شامة  ج 2   ص 363*

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

> وزيادة الصحب في الصلاة مخالفة للسنة


من سبقك إلى هذا يا أيها المتشيع ؟ ونحن إنما صلينا على الصحابة تبعا لا استقلالا ، وقد صلى أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب على أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب استقلالا ، وكذلك صلى عبد الله المحض بن الحسن المثنى جد أسيادك الأدارسة على أبي بكر وعمر استقلالا ، فإن كنا خالفنا السنة بصلاتنا تبعا ، فمخالفتهما أكبر لصلاتهما استقلالا. 




> ثم روى الخطيب عن سفيان بن عيينة ، عن جعفر بن محمد ، عن أبيه ، عن جابر بن عبد الله ، قال : قال علي لعمر بن الخطاب وهو مسجى : « صلى الله عليك ودعا له ، وقال : ما أجد أحدا من الناس أحب إلي أن ألقى الله بصحيفته من هذا » ، قال سفيان قيل لجعفر بن محمد « أليس قيل لا يصلى على أحد إلا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم » قال : « هكذا سمعت ».اهـ.
> 
> ثم أتبعه بأثر آخر عن عبدالله بن الحسن بن الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب فروى عن أبي خالد الأحمر أنه قال : سألت عبد الله بن حسن عن أبي بكر وعمر ، فقال : « صلى الله عليهما ولا صلى على من لم يصل عليهما ».اهـ.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

وهذه نصوص أخرى تدل على كذب دعوى تخصيص علي وذريته بالسلام ، وتدل على ما قلته سابقا :




> ثانيا : مما يدل على أن قائليها لا يستدلون بالصلاة على الآل في التشهد ، وأن وراء الأكمة ما وراءها ، أنهم لا يعممونها في كل الآل ، فلا تراهم يصلون على زوجات الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ولا على بقية بني هاشم من أبناء علي من غير فاطمة رضي الله عنها ومن أعمام الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وأبناء أعمامه.




عن عائشة الصديقة ، عليها السلام والرضوان قالت : « ما بال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قائما منذ أنزل عليه القرآن »
فضائل القرآن للقاسم بن سلام ج 1 ص 114

ثم ذكر مثل حديث مروان ، إلا أنه لم يذكر عائشة عليها السلام
فضائل القرآن للقاسم بن سلام ج 1 ص 54

سئلت عائشة عليها السلام عن خلق ، رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فضائل القرآن للقاسم بن سلام ج 1 ص 103

أن سودة كانت وهبت يومها لعائشة عليها السلام
الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد ج 8 ص 54

قال رأيت ليلة ماتت عائشة عليها السلام 
الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد ج 8 ص 77

كانت يد أبي هريرة في يدي يعين ليلة ماتت عائشة عليها السلام 
الطبقات الكبرى ج 8 ص 80

عن أبي سَلَمَةَ عن عَائِشَةَ عليها السلام
سنن أبي داود ج 3 ص 233

فَأَتَاهُ عُرْوَةُ فَحَدَّثَهُ عن عَائِشَةَ عليها السلام 
سنن أبي داود ج 3 ص 284

عن عُرْوَةَ عن عَائِشَةَ عليها السلام 
سنن أبي داود ج 4 ص 250

عن مَيْمُونِ بن أبي شَبِيبٍ أَنَّ عَائِشَةَ عليها السلام 
سنن أبي داود ج 4 ص 261

عن عُرْوَةَ عن عَائِشَةَ عليها السلام 
سنن أبي داود ج 4 ص 284

عن زَيْدِ بن أَسْلَمَ عن عَائِشَةَ عليها السلام 
سنن أبي داود ج 4 ص 297

قال : أترون أن تسبوا أمكم عائشة عليها السلام وتستحلون منها ما تستحلون من غيرها ؟ 
البصائر والذخائر ج 5 ص 74

قد روى عن عائشة عليها السلام
الإنصاف في مسائل الخلاف ج 2 ص 471


وهذا كان عند خروج عائشة عليها السلام إلى البصرة . 
كشف المشكل لابن الجوزي ج 1 ص 346


وإنما خرجت عائشة عليها السلام لتصلح الأمر فانخرق . 
كشف المشكل ج 1 ص 346


سيأتي ذكره في مسند عائشة عليها السلام .
كشف المشكل ج 2 ص 22


وما ذهبت إليه عائشة عليها السلام أصح وأقوى. 
كشف المشكل ج 2 ص 394


وفيها توفيت عائشة عليها السلام 
الكامل في التاريخ ج 3 ص 362

أنها طافت مع عائشة عليها السلام 
تنقيح تحقيق أحاديث التعليق ج 2 ص 461

وكانت حفصة عليها السلام عندما يريدها صلى الله عليه وسلم ربما تأبت 
الذخيرة في محاسن أهل الجزيرة ج 1 ص 464

فإن خديجة - عليها السلام - ماتت قبل أن تفرض الصلاة
فتح الباري في شرح صحيح البخاري لابن رجب ج 1 ص 548

ذكر خديجة عليها السلام 
فتح الباري لابن حجر ج 7 ص 133

بينا رسول الله جالس مع خديجة عليها السلام 
أطراف الغرائب والأفراد ج 3 ص 253

وأبو هالة مالك بن النباش زوج خديجة عليها السلام 
الإكمال لابن ماكولا ج 1 ص 118

وخير نسائها خديجة عليها السلام 
صفة الصفوة لابن الجوزي ج 2 ص 7

توفيت خديجة عليها السلام بنت خويلد
المنتخب من ذيل المذيل لابن جرير الطبري  ج 1   ص 86

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

نرجع إلى الأثر المنسوب لابن مسعود ، فنقول :

هذا كلام ابن عبدالبر في الاستذكار الذي أشرت إليه :
"روى شعبة عن أبي إسحاق عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد عن علقمة عن عبد الله قال كنا نتحدث أن أفضل أهل المدينة علي بن أبي طالب 
وهذا عندي حيث فيه تصحيف ممن رواه عن شعبة هكذا 

وإنما المحفوظ فيه عن بن مسعود أنه قال كنا نتحدث أن أقضى أهل المدينة علي بن أبي طالب هكذا من القضاء لا من الفضل".اهـ.
الاستذكار ج 5 ص 109

والذي يؤيد كلام ابن عبدالبر هو الروايات التالية :

أخبرنا وهب بن جرير بن حازم وعمرو بن الهيثم أبو قطن قالا أخبرنا شعبة عن أبي إسحاق عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد عن علقمة عن عبد الله قال كنا نتحدث أن من أقضى أهل المدينة بن أبي طالب
الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد ج 2 ص 338

أخبرنا عبد الله بن نمير الهمداني أخبرنا إسماعيل عن أبي إسحاق أن عبد الله كان يقول أقضى أهل المدينة بن أبي طالب 
الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد ج 2 ص 339

حدثنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن محمد بن يحيى بن سعيد القطان ؛ قال : حدثنا ابن آدم ؛ قال : حدثنا ابن أبي زائدة عن أبيه عن أبي إسحاق عن أبي ميسرة ؛ قال : قال عبد الله بن مسعود : اقضى أهل المدينة علي بن أبي طالب . 
أخبار القضاة لابن حيان ج 1 ص 89

أخبرني عبد الرحمن بن الحسن القاضي بهمدان ثنا إبراهيم بن الحسين ثنا آدم بن أبي إياس ثنا شعبة عن أبي إسحاق عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد عن علقمة عن عبد الله قال كنا نتحدث أن أقضى أهل المدينة علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه 
المستدرك على الصحيحين ج 3 ص 145


أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن السمرقندي وأبو عبد الله المقرىء وأبو البركات المدائني وأبو بكر وأبو عمرو ابنا أحمد بن عبيد الله قالوا أنا أبو الحسين بن النقور نا عيسى إملاء نا أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن زياد النيسابوري إملاء نا يزيد بن سنان نا أبو عامر العقدي نا شعبة عن أبي إسحاق قال سمعت عبد الرحمن بن يزيد يحدث عن علقمة عن عبد الله قال كنا نتحدث أن أقضى أهل المدينة علي بن أبي طالب 


أخبرنا أبو البركات عبد الوهاب بن المبارك نا أبو طاهر أحمد بن الحسن وأبو الفضل أحمد بن الحسن قالا أنا عبد الملك بن محمد أنا أبو علي بن الصواف نا محمد بن عثمان بن أبي شيبة نا أبي نا غندر عن شعبة عن أبي إسحاق عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد عن علقمة قال قال عبد الله كنا بالمدينة وأقضانا علي بن أبي طالب 


قال ونا محمد نا المنجاب أنا ابن أبي زائدة عن أبيه عن أبي إسحاق عن أبي ميسرة عن عبد الله قال أقضى أهل المدينة علي بن أبي طالب 


أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن السمرقندي أنا أبو الحسين بن النقور أنا عيسى بن علي نا عبد الله بن محمد حدثني جدي نا أبو قطن ناشعبة عن أبي إسحاق عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد عن علقمة عن عبد الله 

وأخبرنا أبو الحسن الفرضي نا عبد العزيز الصوفي إملاء نا محمد بن محمد بن محمد نا عثمان بن أحمد نا محمد بن عيسى بن السكري نا مسلم بن إبراهيم نا شعبة عن أبي إسحاق عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد عن علقمة عن عبد الله قال كنا نتحدث أن أقضى أهل المدينة علي زاد أبو قطن ابن أبي طالب 
تاريخ مدينة دمشق لابن عساكر ج 42 ص 404 - 405



فائدة جليلة : قال الإمام المبجل أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله تعالى كما في السنة للخلال ج 2 ص 393 الذي قال :
أخبرنا أبو بكر المروذي قال ذكرت لأبي عبدالله عن بعض الكوفيين أنه كان يقول في التفضيل أبو بكر وعمر وعلي فعجب من هذا القول قلت إن أهل الكوفة يذهبون إلى هذا فقال ليس يقول هذا أحد إلا مزكوم واحتج بمن فضل عثمان على علي فذكر ابن مسعود وقال قال ابن مسعود أمرنا خير من بقي.اهـ.


فهذا إمام أهل السنة والجماعة يجزم بأن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه ليس فقط يفضل أبا بكر وعمر على علي ولكن يفضل عثمان أيضا على علي رضي الله عنهم أجمعين ، والحمد لله على توفيقه.

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

بوركت أخي الحبيب العباسي على جهودك فقد كفيتني الرد 
ولكن أظنك لم تنتبه لقيد أبي عائشة (في الصلاة) حيث أنكرت عليه قوله بأن إضافة الصحب في الصلاة أي في التشهد :خلاف السنة..وهو كما قال
والتحقيق أن الصلاة على الآل والتسليم عليهم إذا جاءت مطلقة
فيدخل فيها كل من تابع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على سنته وهديه ويخرج منها من كان من أهل البيت نسباً إذا كان من غير المؤمنين
أما إذا عطف عليها الصحب والأتباع
فيكون المعنى مختصاً بالقرابة, 
هذا هو المتفق مع مقاصد الشريعة وروحها,فإذا قيل :اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
فيدخل في الآل كل من يؤول بفعله للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اتباعاً واستمساكاً بسنته
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

> بوركت أخي الحبيب العباسي على جهودك فقد كفيتني الرد 
> ولكن أظنك لم تنتبه لقيد أبي عائشة (في الصلاة) حيث أنكرت عليه قوله بأن إضافة الصحب في الصلاة أي في التشهد :خلاف السنة..وهو كما قال
> والتحقيق أن الصلاة على الآل والتسليم عليهم إذا جاءت مطلقة
> فيدخل فيها كل من تابع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على سنته وهديه ويخرج منها من كان من أهل البيت نسباً إذا كان من غير المؤمنين
> أما إذا عطف عليها الصحب والأتباع
> فيكون المعنى مختصاً بالقرابة, 
> هذا هو المتفق مع مقاصد الشريعة وروحها,فإذا قيل :اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> فيدخل في الآل كل من يؤول بفعله للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اتباعاً واستمساكاً بسنته
> والله أعلم


أخي الفاضل الحبيب بارك الله فيك.

هو لا يتكلم عن الصلاة في التشهد ، وكذلك أنا في ردي عليه ، ولذلك هو أنكر علي ، قولي في آخر أحد مشاركاتي وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم ، أتمنى أن تكون اتضحت لك الصورة ، ولا أظنه يوافقك على دخول الأتباع في الآل عند الصلاة في التشهد على آل محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

وأما أبو الطفيل عامر بن واثلة رضي الله عنه ، فصحابي رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ، ولكنه لم يصح له سماع منه ، وما نقلته عنه ، هو مجرد نقل عري عن الإسناد ، وقد شوه الخوارج سيرة هذا الصحابي فرموه بثلاث تهم عظيمة ، كلها ليس لها ولو إسناد واحد ، ونحن إحسانا للظن بصحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ، ولعدم ثبوتها إسناديا ، نردها ولا نقبلها ، وهذه التهم هي :

1 – أنه كان يؤمن بالرجعة.
2 – أنه كان حامل راية الكافر الكذاب المختار بن أبي عبيد الثقفي.
3 – أنه كان يفضل عليا على أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهم أجمعين.

ومما يدل على أن ذلك من صنيع الخوارج ، قول ابن عدي عنه : له صحبة وكان الخوارج يرمونه باتصاله بعلي وقوله بفضله وفضل أهل بيته وليس بحديثه بأس.اهـ.

وقد صدق بعض أهل العلم هذه التهم ، فمنهم من رد حديثه كابن حزم ، ومنهم من عده من غلاة الرافضة كابن قتيبة الدينوري.

قال ابن حزم في المحلى ج 3   ص 174 في معرض تضعيفه لحديث : 
"وَالثَّانِي أَنَّ أَبَا الطُّفَيْلِ صَاحِبُ رَايَةِ الْمُخْتَارِ وَذُكِرَ أَنَّهُ كان يقول بِالرَّجْعَةِ".ا  هـ.

قال ابن قتيبة في المعارف  ج 1   ص 341 : 

"أبو الطفيل عامر بن وائلة رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان آخر من رآه موتا 

ومات بعد سنة مائة وشهد مع علي المشاهد كلها وكان مع المختار صاحب رايته وكان يؤمن بالرجعة".اهـ.

ثم قال ابن قتيبة في ص 624 من نفس الكتاب :

"أسماء الغالية من الرافضة
أبو الطفيل 
صاحب راية المختار وكان آخر من رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم موتا 
والمختار وأبو عبد الله الجدلي وزرارة بن أعين وجابر الجعفي".اهـ. 

قلت : وهذا كله مردود عليهما ، قال ابن حجر في هدي الساري ص 412 : 
"وأبو الطفيل صحابي لا شك فيه ولا يؤثر فيه قول أحد ولا سيما بالعصبية والهوى".اهـ.

بقي أن يقال أن كلام ابن عبدالبر في كون أبي الطفيل يفضل عليا على أبي بكر وعمر ، زيادة على أنه مجرد نقل بلا إسناد ، معارض بقول عالم آخر أقرب لأبي الطفيل زمنا من ابن عبدالبر ألا وهو ابن قتيبة الدينوري.

قال ابن قتيبة في تأويل مختلف الحديث ص10 :
"ويقدحون في الشيخ يسوي بين علي وعثمان أو يقدم عليا عليه ويروون عن أبي الطفيل عامر بن واثلة".اهـ.

فكلام ابن قتيبة هذا يدل على أن أبا الطفيل كان يفضل عليا على عثمان لا على أبي بكر وعمر ، والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

بسم الله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ، أما بعد :

قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل في فضائل الصحابة ج 1 ص 461:
ثنا يحيى بن سعيد ووكيع عن مسعر عن عبد الملك قال يحيى في حديثه قال حدثني عبد الملك بن ميسرة عن النزال قال لما استخلف عثمان قال عبد الله أمرنا خير من بقي ولم نأل.

قال الإمام ابن سعد في الطبقات الكبرى ج 3 ص 63
أخبرنا أبو معاوية الضرير وعبيد الله بن موسى وأبو نعيم الفضل بن دكين قالوا أخبرنا مسعر عن عبد الملك بن ميسرة عن النزال بن سبرة قال قال عبد الله حين استخلف عثمان استخلفنا خير من بقي ولم نأله. 

أخبرنا حجاج بن محمد عن شعبة عن عبد الملك بن ميسرة عن النزال بن سبرة قال شهدت عبد الله بن مسعود في هذا المسجد ما خطب خطبة إلا قال أمرنا خير من بقي ولم نأل.

قال الإمام الفسوي في المعرفة والتاريخ ج 3 ص 82 
حدثنا أبو نعيم وعبيد الله بن موسى قالا ثنا مسعر عن عبد الملك بن ميسرة عن النزال بن سبرة قال سمعت ابن مسعود يقول حين بيعه عثمان أمرنا خير من بقي ولم نأله.

فهذه أول طريق من طرق أثر ابن مسعود في تفضيل عثمان على علي ونقله إجماع الصحابة على ذلك ، وهو طريق صحيح جدا ، ولله الحمد.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

الطريق الثاني :

قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل في فضائل الصحابة لابن حنبل  ج 1   ص 467:

ثنا عفان ثنا حماد يعني بن سلمة ثنا عاصم بن بهدلة عن أبي وائل ان عبد الله بن مسعود سار من المدينة إلى الكوفة ثمانيا حين استخلف عثمان بن عفان فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم قال أما بعد فإن أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب مات فلم ير يوم أكثر نشيجا من يومئذ وإنا اجتمعنا أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم نأل عن خيرنا ذي فوق فبايعنا أمير المؤمنين عثمان فبايعوه.

قال الإمام ابن سعد في طبقاته الكبرى ج 3   ص 63:

أخبرنا عفان بن مسلم قال أخبرنا حماد بن سلمة قال أخبرنا عاصم بن بهدلة عن أبي وائل أن عبد الله بن مسعود سار من المدينة إلى الكوفة ثمانيا حين استخلف عثمان بن عفان فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم قال أما بعد فإن أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب مات فلم نر يوما أكثر نشيجا من يومئذ وإنا اجتمعنا أصحاب محمد فلم نأل عن خيرنا ذي فوق فبايعنا أمير المؤمنين عثمان فبايعوه.


قلت : وهذه الطريق جيدة الإسناد ، فالحمد لله على توفيقه.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

الطريق الثالث :

قال الإمام أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة في مصنفه ج 7 ص 440:

حدثنا محمد بن بشر عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن حكيم بن جابر قال سمعت بن مسعود يقول حين بويع عثمان ما ألونا عن أعلانا ذا فوق.

وقد رواه عن الإمام أبي بكر بن أبي شيبة الإمام ابن أبي عاصم في الآحاد والمثاني ج 1 ص 131 ، ورواه عن شيخه عن الإمام ابن أبي شيبة الإمام الطبراني في المعجم الكبير ج 1 ص 90.

قلت : وسند هذا الطريق صحيح جدا ، ولله الحمد.

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

عجيب أمرك والله يا عباسي ،تتعب نفسك فيما لا جدوى فيه،إذا كان أئمة السنة والتاريخ والتراجم قد قررروا أن كثيرا من الصحابة والتابعين كانوا يفضلون عليا على غيره ،فما حاجتنا إلى تسويداتك التي لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع،وهل أحكامك عندي أدق من تحقيقات ابن عبد البروابن حزم أو ابن حجر أو الذهبي،فأنت تتعب نفسك فيما لا طائل تحته.
وعودة بالنقاش إلى أصله،وتحرير محل النزاع من جديد،وبعيدا عن كل هذه المهاترات،أقول وبالله التوفيق:
بدأ النقاش حول تخصيص الإمام علي والسيدة فاطمة الزهراء بالسلام،فذكر كثير من المتدخلين أن ذلك بدعة،فاستشهدت بفعل جمهور السلف،وكتبهم شاهدة،فطال البعض بالدليل،فأقول:
الدليل هو عدم الدليل،فمعي البراءة الأصلية واستصحاب الأصل،والماتع هو من يحتاج إلى دليل.
قالوا هذا من شعار الرافضة،فبينت بالنقل الموثق عن أئمة السنة من أهل القرون الأولى(وليس الجويني أو النووي)أنهم لا يعدون ذلك من شعار الرافضة،وإلا لما هم أقدموا على ذلك،وإلى الآن لم أتلق أي جواب سوى جواب ابن كثير وهو جواب لوازمه خطيرة.
ولا زلت أطرح السؤال:إذا كان هذا التخصيص بدعة فهل خفي ذلك على البخاري والنسائي وأخمد بن حنبل؟
ومن من المتقدمين أنكر هذا التخصيص.؟
ثم تفرع النقاش لتبديع من فضل عليا على سائر الصحابة،بخجة أن الإجماع قد قام على تفضيل الشيخين،فبينت بالنقول الموثقة عن كبار مؤرخي الإسلام ورود هذا القول عن جمع من الصحابة والتابعين،فهل هؤلاء كانوا على بدعة.؟
ثم إني أزيد نقولا أخرى تبين تفضيل بعض السلف حتى لغير علي على أبي بكر وعمر،لكن قبل ذلك،لا بد أن يكون المناقش عالما بمعنى الإجماع وما ينقضه،فإذا أثبت وجود الخلاف في عهد الصحابة فلا يتعب العباسي ولا غيره نفسه في نقل الإجماع عن فلان وعلان،لأن الخلاف إذا استقر في العصر الأول لا يرفع إلى يوم القيامة،ولو ادعى الإجماع ألف مدعي،خاصة أنهم يقصدون إستقرا ر الإجماع بعد ثبوت الخلاف ،وهذا ليس بشيء ولا بإجماع معتبر،فإن الأقوال لا تموت بموت أصحابها،وتبقى ناقضة لتلك الإجماعات المدعاة إلى يوم الدين.
إذن من أراد أن ينقل هذا الإجماع فليناقش في ثبوت النقل عن الصحابة من عدمه،كما فعل العباسي -للإنصاف- في بعض النقول،لكنه لم ولن يتمكن من نقضها جميعا،فيبقى الخلاف مستقرا إلى يوم القيامة.
وهذه نقول أخرى في تفضيل غير أبي بكر وعمر على سائر الصحب،ولا زال في الجراب بقية:
قال العلامة ابن عبد البر:"وقد ذهب قوم من جلة العلماء إلى القطع أن من مات في حياة النبي صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم من الشهداء، مثل:حمزة، و جعفر، و مصعب بن عمير، و سعد بن معاذ و من جرى مجراهم ممن موتهم قبله، و صلى عليهم،و شهد لهم بالجنة ،أفضل ممن بقي بعده من أصحابه الذين قال فيهم:"ألا لا أدري ما تحدثون بعدي"، و خاف عليهم من الفتنة و الميل إلى الدنيا، ما قد قد وقع فيه بعضهم."إهـ"الاست  كار"(14/237). و ذكر مثله الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح(7/17)و ابن رشد في الجامع من "المقدمات"(ص:176) و القاضي عياض في شرح صحيح مسلم(7/382). ذكر عبد الرزاق عن معمر بن راشد:"لو أن رجلا قال عمر أفضل من أبي بكر ما عنفته"،قال عبد الرزاق:"فذكرت ذلك لوكيع فأعجبه و اشتهاه"إهـ"الاست  يعاب"(3/329). عن أبي هريرة قال:"ما احتذى النعال، و لا انتعل، و لا ركب المطايا، و لا ركب الكوَر من رجل بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم أفضل من جعفر."إهـ أخرجه أحمد في المسند(2/413) و النسائي في الكبرى(8157) و الترمذي(3764) و قال:حسن صحيح. و الحاكم في المستدرك(3/41-209) و صححه و وافقه الذهبي. قال الحافظ في الإصابة(2/58):في ترجمة جعفر بن أبي طالب"كان أبو هريرة يقول:إنه أفضل الناس بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم."إهـ. قال ابن حزم في"الفصل"(4/182):"روينا عن مسروق بن الأجدع و تميم بن حذلم،و إبراهيم النخعي، و غيرهم،أن أفضل الناس بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم عبد الله بن مسعود،قال تميم- و هو من كبار التابعين- رأيت أبا بكر و عمر فما رأيت مثل عبد الله بن مسعود"إهـ. أخرج الطبراني في الأوسط(2721) عن عمرو بن دينار قال:قالت عائشة:"ما رأيت أفضل من فاطمة غير أبيها". قال الحافظ في الاصابة(4/378) بعدما عزاه للطبراني في الأوسط:سنده صحيح على شرط الشيخين إلى عمرو".إهـ و منهم من فضل أمهات المؤمنين رضي الله عنهن كابن حزم في رسالته"المفاضلة بين الصحابة". في سير أعلام النبلاء(5/127):"أيوب بن سويد،حدثنا يونس،عن الزهري قال: كتب عمر بن عبد العزيز إلى سالم ليكتب له بسيرة عمر في الصدقات،فكتب إليه بذلك، و كتب إليه:إنك إن عملت بمثل عمل عمر في زمانه و رجاله في مثل زمانك و رجالك،كنت عند الله خيرا من عمر."إهـ. و في سنة الخلال(452):"جاء رجل أبا ذر و هو في مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم فقال: يا أبا ذر ألا تخبرني بأحب الناس إليك؟ فإني أعرف أن أحبهم إليك أحبهم إلى رسول الله.قال:إي و رب الكعبة،إن أحبهم إلي أحبهم إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم، و هو ذاك الشيخ و أشار بيده إلى علي و هو يصلي أمامه". و قال أبو بكر الباقلاني في مناقب الأئمة الأربعة(ص:294) :" القول بتفضيل علي رضوان الله عليه مشهور عند كثير من الصحابة".إهـ. و قال:"فأما القول بتفضيل عمر أو عثمان أو العباس أو عبد الرحمن بن عوف على سائر الصحابة،فأقوال حادثة غير معروفة في الصحابة."إهـ.

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

استخفافك لهذا الحد بما رد به عليك العباسي الفاضل لا يبشر بخير ورائحة "الأنا" تفوح منه, فأذكر نفسي وإياك بخشية الله سبحانه
فإن المقصود أنك تنقل هكذا لنصرة رأيك دون تحر ٍ (ومن المفارقات أني وجدت نقولك في مواقع الرافضة فلا أدري أيكما نقل من الآخر!)
وقد بينا لك بطلان ما استدللت به تارة من حيث السند وأخرى من حيث المتن
فكان أولى بك الرجوع للحق (على الأقل فيما أثبتناه لك) أما بقية نقولك فنحن نذفف عليها إن شاء الله تعالى(والنون للجمع ) بما يقطع عليك كل سبيل في إثبات هذه البدعة القبيحة التي عششت في دماغك هي وأخواتها
ولأن يبتلى المرء بكل شيء خير له من ينتصر لهواه في تقرير العقائد
فاتق الله واكفف يا أخي
وإذا أحياني لله للغد سأشرع في ذلك إن شاء الله تعالى
مع تزاحم الأشغال وندرة الأوقات
وإنما أفعل ذلك لا طمعا في أن ترجع فلا يلوح لي في الأفق ما يبشر بذلك
ولكن صيانة لعقائد الناس مما تلقيه عليهم وتشوش به
والحاصل أن ما نسبته للصحابة من تفضيل علي على الشيخين لايصح 
تارة من حيث السند وتارة بسبب سوء الفهم لما تنقله عنهم
والله المستعان

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

وقبل أن أبدأ سأسألك سؤالا واحداً ..
وتذكر أن الله تعالى مطلع على قلبك



> في ترجمة جعفر بن أبي طالب"كان أبو هريرة يقول:إنه أفضل الناس بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم


أسألك بالله تعالى الذي يرى مكانك ويعلم فاقتك إليه في الأمور كلها
على فرض صحة الخبر :هل ترى وتظن أن أبا هريرة يرى تفضيل جعفر على أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي رضي الله عنهم؟؟!؟
أجب :بنعم..أو.. لا
وخير الكلام ما قل ودل

----------


## التبريزي

وهل شهادة أبي الحسن في أبي بكر وعمر غير كافية لك حتى تستشهد بابن عبد البر؟
وهل لك يا أبا عائشة أن ترتب الخلفاء الأربعة حسب تفضيلك أنت؟

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

> استخفافك لهذا الحد بما رد به عليك العباسي الفاضل لا يبشر بخير ورائحة "الأنا" تفوح منه, فأذكر نفسي وإياك بخشية الله سبحانه
> 			
> 		
> 
> ناقش الأدلة ودع عنك الشم والهمز واللمز،مع أني لا أستنكف النصيحة بخشية الله عز وجل منك وممن هو أقل منك،خاصة أن النصيحة المرافقة للطعن في النيات قد فقدت معناها ومغزاها.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


كفاني ذلك أئمة الإسلام،صيارفة الأسانيد،وفهموا أن هؤلاء يفضلون عليا،فلست بحاجة لمجهول ليفهمني ما يتفق وهواه.

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

> وقبل أن أبدأ سأسألك سؤالا واحداً ..
> وتذكر أن الله تعالى مطلع على قلبك
> 
> 
> أسألك بالله تعالى الذي يرى مكانك ويعلم فاقتك إليه في الأمور كلها
> على فرض صحة الخبر :هل ترى وتظن أن أبا هريرة يرى تفضيل جعفر على أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي رضي الله عنهم؟؟!؟
> أجب :بنعم..أو.. لا
> وخير الكلام ما قل ودل


نعم

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

> وهل شهادة أبي الحسن في أبي بكر وعمر غير كافية لك حتى تستشهد بابن عبد البر؟
> وهل لك يا أبا عائشة أن ترتب الخلفاء الأربعة حسب تفضيلك أنت؟


الظاهر أنك أخي الكريم لم تفهم المراد،ولودققت لفهمت،أنا لا أناقش التفضيل،ولا أرى أن عليا -سلام الله عليه رغم أنف النواصب- أفضل من الصديق أبي بكر -رضي الله عنه وأرضاه رغم أنف الروافض-،لكن أنا أناقش الذين يرمون المفضلين لعلي بالبدعة،وأوردت المخالفين نقضا للإجماع المزعوم،وإلى الآن لم أر جوابا محررا،إنما التهويش والتنويش.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

> استخفافك لهذا الحد بما رد به عليك العباسي الفاضل لا يبشر بخير ورائحة "الأنا" تفوح منه, فأذكر نفسي وإياك بخشية الله سبحانه
> فإن المقصود أنك تنقل هكذا لنصرة رأيك دون تحر ٍ (ومن المفارقات أني وجدت نقولك في مواقع الرافضة فلا أدري أيكما نقل من الآخر!)
> وقد بينا لك بطلان ما استدللت به تارة من حيث السند وأخرى من حيث المتن
> فكان أولى بك الرجوع للحق (على الأقل فيما أثبتناه لك) أما بقية نقولك فنحن نذفف عليها إن شاء الله تعالى(والنون للجمع ) بما يقطع عليك كل سبيل في إثبات هذه البدعة القبيحة التي عششت في دماغك هي وأخواتها
> ولأن يبتلى المرء بكل شيء خير له من ينتصر لهواه في تقرير العقائد
> فاتق الله واكفف يا أخي
> وإذا أحياني لله للغد سأشرع في ذلك إن شاء الله تعالى
> مع تزاحم الأشغال وندرة الأوقات
> وإنما أفعل ذلك لا طمعا في أن ترجع فلا يلوح لي في الأفق ما يبشر بذلك
> ...


بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ، كل ما قلته عن الرجل صحيح للأسف ، وهذا ما عرفته منه منذ أول مناقشة لي معه في موضوعي عقيدة بني العباس ، هداه الله وأصلح باله.

ولذلك أنا أرد ، ذبا عن الصحابة وعن أهل السنة والجماعة ، ولأستفيد أنا أولا ثم بقية القراء ، لا طمعا في رجوعه ، غفر الله له.

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

الحمد لله وكفى
شكر الله لك أيها الحبيب أبا عبدالرحمان العباسي 
ربنا اهدنا للحق وألزمناه وألهمنا السداد والرشد
مما يدل على أنك تجادل عن هوى مع مكابرة= مثال واحد سأكتفي به إلى أن يأتيك الرد إذ قولك (لم نجد ردا) يستطيعه كل أحد وللناس بصائر وعقول
-نسبت لابن مسعود رضي الله عنه شيئا نقضناه عليك(وكذلك غيره) من غير وجه ولاسيما الفاضل الحبيب العباسي 
ولو كنت محقًا لأقررت بخطئك كما هو شأن صاحب الحق ,لكنك اكتفيت بالنفي وكل يقدر عليه كما تقدم.

ملاحظة: النواصب من خيالاتك إذ لا وجود لهم بيننا ولله الحمد بل لقد انقرض القوم من قديم الزمان ولم يعد لهم صوت أو أثر والحمد لله إلا في غيابات الخيالات والزاويا المهجورة

-أما كلامك عن أبي هريرة فلم أجد فهمك إلا عند الرافضة(وإن شئت نقلت لك كلامهم المشابه لكلامك)
إذ لم يفهم أحد من أئمة الإسلام قبلك أن أباهريرة رضي الله عنه يفضل جعفرا على جميع الصحابة ,بل هذه تهمة لعقل أبي هريرة من جنس تهم المستشرقين فأين تراه كان يعيش حتى يعمى عن العشرة وسابقتهم ثم يفضل جعفراً على الصحابة كلهم!
يقول الحافظ ابن حجر : "وهذا التقييد(وهو جودُه على المساكين) يحمل عليه المطلق الذي جاء عن عكرمة عن أبي هريرة وقال‏:‏ ‏"‏ ما احتذى النعال ولا ركب المطايا بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل من جعفر بن أبي طالب " 
وقال الإمام الذهبي عقب سوقه هذا الخبر :أي في الجود والكرم
فحاصل الخبر أن أباهريرة فضله أو عظمه في شيء معين وهو يشبه قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أبي ذر -إذا صح الخبر-:ما أقلت الغبراء أصدق لهجة من أبي ذر . مع أن الأئمة الشراح لم يفهموا منه أنه أصدق من "الصدّيق" مثلا
(الغريب جمعك للتأثر بالتشيع مع الظاهرية والحال أن التشيع جنوح للباطنية )
-أما النقل عن أبي هريرة نفسه بما يكذّب هذه الدعوى عليه فمن وجوه:-
أولا-روايته غير حديث في بيان أفضلية الشيخين بعد رسول الله عند من يفهم اللسان العربي 
من ذلك مثلا: حديث أبي الزناد عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه :بينما رجل يسوق بقرة له قد حمل عليها التفتت إليه البقرة فقالت إني لم أخلق لهذا ولكني إنما خلقت للحرث فقال الناس سبحان الله تعجبا وفزعا أبقرة تكلم؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فإني أومن به وأبو بكر وعمر (ولم يشهدا الموقف) 
هذا في الصحيح وعند الإمام أحمد بإسناد صحيح عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :بينما رجل يمشي في حلة أعجبته خسف الله به الأرض فهو يتجلجل فيها إلى يوم القيامة وشهد على ذلك أبوبكر وعمر( وليس ثم أبو بكر ولا عمر)
وكذلك أخرج أحمد في الفضائل بسند صحيح عن أبي هريرة :قال رسول الله لأبي بكر وعمر:هذان سيدا كهول أهل الجنة
وعن أبي هريرة أيضا في المسند : قال رسول الله : ما نفعني مال قط ما نفعني مال أبي بكر"
وأكتفي بهذا..وكل ما نقلته لك صحيح أو حسن
-ومما يدل على أن الخلاف المزعوم في أفضلية الشيخين على من سواهما ليس سائغا ما تواتر عن علي رضي الله "من فضلني على الشيخين جلدته حد المفتري" وقد كان بعض الصحابة الذين زعمت تفضيلهم لعلي معه ويعلمون خبره هذا, ولو أن الأمر فيه سعة كما تدعي لما استوجب عند أمير المؤمنين علي رضي الله عنه حد الفرية
-وكذلك قول ابن عمر المتقدم وهو غاية في الصحة"كنا في زمن النبي لا نعدل بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأبي بكر ثم عمر ثم عثمان" فهذا تصريح أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم هذا الترتيب ويسكت إقراراً وقد ورد بألفاظ مقاربة منها "والنبي حيٌ"
-وكذا خطبة عمر التي رواها عبد الله بن مسعود وهي في فضائل الصحابة للإمام أحمد بسند جيد وفيها أنه قال:يا معشر الأنصار ألستم تعلمون أن رسول الله قد أمر أبا بكر أن يؤم الناس؟قالوا:بلى,  قال:فأيكم تطيب نفسه أن يتقدم أبا بكر؟ قالت الأنصار :نعوذ بالله أن نتقدم أبا بكر ,فليتأمل من نور الله قلبه فهم الصحابة لكلام النبي ثم تدبر استعاذتهم الدالة على الاستشناع 
-وأخرج الترمذي وقال (حسن صحيح) وغيره عن أبي بكرة أن رسول الله كانت تعجبه الرؤيا الحسنة فقال ذات يوم أيكم رأى رؤيا حسنة؟ فقال رجل أنا يارسول الله,رأيت كأن ميزانا دلي من السماء فوزنت أنت وأبو بكر فرجحت بأبي بكر ثم ثم وزن أبو بكر وعمر فرجح أبو بكر بعمر ثم وزن عمر بعثمان فرجح عمر بعثمان ثم رفع الميزان فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم .."الحديث
-ومن المؤسف أن يكون هذا الأمر متقررا حتى عند الكفار من وضوحه البالغ ثم تجادل فيه أنت يا أخي مدعيا أنه يقبل الخلاف
فقد أخرج البخاري أن أبا سفيان قال :أفي القوم محمد(ثلاث مرات) ثم قال:أفي القوم ابن أبي قحافة(ثلاث مرات) ثم قال أفي القوم (ابن الخطاب)..الحديث
(تنبيه:ثبت إسلام أبي سفيان وحسن بلائه وجهاده وصحبته فرضي الله عنه وعن جميع أهله ولاسيما : يزيد ومعاوية وهند وأم المؤمنين أم حبيبة)
-وعن ابن مسعود بسند حسن "اقتدوا باللذين من بعدي أبي بكر وعمر" وهذا عند أحمد والترمذي وغيرهما 
-وعن جبير بن مطعم:"أتت امرأة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأمرها أن ترجع إليه,قالت أرأيت إن جئتك ولم أجدك كأنها تقول الموت قال:فأت أبا بكر"(رواه البخاري)
-فإذا ثبتت هذه الأفضلية بهذا الجلاء المستبين ولو لم يكن ثمّ إجماع -جدلاً-فلا يجوز لأحد أن يسوغ الخلاف إذا بلغه الدليل الواضح 
وقد رأيتَ أيها القاري بطلان ما ذهب إليه من نسبته تفضيل أبي هريرة لجعفر مطلقا كما فهمه الأخ المكرم -أصلحنا الله وإياه- وذلك لتأثره بلوثة التشيع

ويأتي بقية الوجوه من كلام أبي هريرة نفسه إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

> الرد عليك بكل اختصار أن أسيادك من أئمة الإسلام،الشافعي وأحمد والبخاري والنسائي وغيره ممن سردت أسمائهم،ولم يرد أحد إلى الآن على هذه النقول،لا يسلمون إلا على ذرية الإمام علي،فهؤلاء سلفي،فوجه إليهم هذا التعقيب،أم أنك خلتني جدارا قصيرا تستطيع التطاول عليه حيث لا تستطيع ذلك من الجبال.
> أنا متأكد أنك لن تجيب بدليل أنك تركت كل النقول التي أحلت عليها ولم تجد إلا ما ذكرته عن إمامنا الألباني فتشبت به،فأينك من البخاري يا عباسي؟أم أن البخاري أيضا يدخل في همزك (وراء الأكمة ما ورائها)،وأينك من النسائي الإمام الشهيد الذي قتله بعض من يحمل قريبا مما تحمل من الأفكار،ولعلهم هم سلفك فيما تطرحه وتنسبه للسنة زورا وبهتانا.


قد بينا خطأك وتلبيسك في هذا ، فقد نقلنا عن نساخ كتب الحديث الذين احتججت بهم ، ما يدل على سلامهم على العباس وعائشة رضي الله عنهما أيضا.

1- الإمام البخاري في صحيحه ج 6 ص 2474:
*عن عَائِشَةَ أَنَّ فَاطِمَةَ وَالْعَبَّاسَ عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَام.*

*2- الإمام الطحاوي في شرح مشكل الاثار ج 13 ص 323:*
*عن أسامة بن زيد قال أتى علي والعباس عليهما السلام.*

*3- الإمام الحميدي في تفسير غريب ما في الصحيحين ج 1 ص 164:*
*وقد روي عن عمر رضي الله عنه حين استسقى بالعباس عليه السلام.*

*4- الإمام أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام في الأموال ج 1 ص 100:*
*فقرأ عليه ابن عباس عليه السلام.*

*5- الأزرقي في أخبار مكة ج 1 ص 41:*
*عن عبيد الله بن عتبة عن ابن عباس عليه السلام.*

*6- الحافظ القاضي حماد بن إسحاق بن إسماعيل بن الإمام حماد بن زيد أبو إسماعيل البغدادي في تركة النبي ج 1 ص 86:*
*وإنما طلبت هي والعباس عليهما السلام من فدك.*

*7- الإمام ابن عساكر في تاريخ مدينة دمشق ج 12 ص 102:*
*وبلغ الخبر العباس عليه السلام.*

*8- الإمام ابن قانع في معجم الصحابة ج 1 ص 44:*
*بإسلام العباس عليه السلام.*

*9- الإمام ابن الجوزي في الأذكياء ج 1 ص 25:*
*ومن المنقول عن العباس عليه السلام.*

*10- الإمام ابن البختري البغدادي الرزاز في مجموع مصنفاته* *ج 1 ص 188:*
*فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للعباس عليه السلام.* 

*11- الشيخ أبو إسحاق الشيرازي في التنبيه ج 1 ص 78:*
*ويجوز لأهل سقاية العباس عليه السلام.*

*وأخيرا ، هذه نسخة تذكرة أنشأها القاضي الفاضل عن السلطان صلاح الدين الأيوبي سيرها صحبة الأمير شمس الدين الخطيب أحد أمراء الدولة الصلاحية إلى أبواب الخلافة ببغداد في خلافة الناصر لدين الله العباسي ، قال فيها صلاح الدين عند ذكر والد الخليفة الناصر المتوفى الخليفة العباسي المستضيء رحمه الله تعالى:* 

*"الخطبة لمولانا الإمام* *المستضيء بأمر الله أمير المؤمنين سلام الله عليه**"اهـ. الروضتين في أخبار الدولتين النورية والصلاحية لأبي شامة ج 2 ص 363*


عن عائشة الصديقة ، عليها السلام والرضوان قالت : « ما بال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قائما منذ أنزل عليه القرآن »
فضائل القرآن للقاسم بن سلام ج 1 ص 114

ثم ذكر مثل حديث مروان ، إلا أنه لم يذكر عائشة عليها السلام
فضائل القرآن للقاسم بن سلام ج 1 ص 54

سئلت عائشة عليها السلام عن خلق ، رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فضائل القرآن للقاسم بن سلام ج 1 ص 103

أن سودة كانت وهبت يومها لعائشة عليها السلام
الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد ج 8 ص 54

قال رأيت ليلة ماتت عائشة عليها السلام 
الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد ج 8 ص 77

كانت يد أبي هريرة في يدي يعين ليلة ماتت عائشة عليها السلام 
الطبقات الكبرى ج 8 ص 80

عن أبي سَلَمَةَ عن عَائِشَةَ عليها السلام
سنن أبي داود ج 3 ص 233

فَأَتَاهُ عُرْوَةُ فَحَدَّثَهُ عن عَائِشَةَ عليها السلام 
سنن أبي داود ج 3 ص 284

عن عُرْوَةَ عن عَائِشَةَ عليها السلام 
سنن أبي داود ج 4 ص 250

عن مَيْمُونِ بن أبي شَبِيبٍ أَنَّ عَائِشَةَ عليها السلام 
سنن أبي داود ج 4 ص 261

عن عُرْوَةَ عن عَائِشَةَ عليها السلام 
سنن أبي داود ج 4 ص 284

عن زَيْدِ بن أَسْلَمَ عن عَائِشَةَ عليها السلام 
سنن أبي داود ج 4 ص 297

قال : أترون أن تسبوا أمكم عائشة عليها السلام وتستحلون منها ما تستحلون من غيرها ؟ 
البصائر والذخائر ج 5 ص 74

قد روى عن عائشة عليها السلام
الإنصاف في مسائل الخلاف ج 2 ص 471


وهذا كان عند خروج عائشة عليها السلام إلى البصرة . 
كشف المشكل لابن الجوزي ج 1 ص 346


وإنما خرجت عائشة عليها السلام لتصلح الأمر فانخرق . 
كشف المشكل ج 1 ص 346


سيأتي ذكره في مسند عائشة عليها السلام .
كشف المشكل ج 2 ص 22


وما ذهبت إليه عائشة عليها السلام أصح وأقوى. 
كشف المشكل ج 2 ص 394


وفيها توفيت عائشة عليها السلام 
الكامل في التاريخ ج 3 ص 362

أنها طافت مع عائشة عليها السلام 
تنقيح تحقيق أحاديث التعليق ج 2 ص 461

وهذا كله يؤكد قولي السابق عنك وعن أمثالك :




> مما يدل على أن قائليها لا يستدلون بالصلاة على الآل في التشهد ، وأن وراء الأكمة ما وراءها ، أنهم لا يعممونها في كل الآل ، فلا تراهم يصلون على زوجات الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ولا على بقية بني هاشم من أبناء علي من غير فاطمة رضي الله عنها ومن أعمام الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وأبناء أعمامه.

----------


## القضاعي

شكر الله لك يا أبا عبد الرحمن العباسي فقد أرويت الغليل , والشكر موصول لباقي الإخوة .
ويا أبا عائشة هل تاب الله عليك من الطعن في خال المؤمنين معاوية رضي الله عنه وأرضاه ؟

----------


## أسـامة

أبو عائشة المغربي...
لا تتشدق فلا عندك حجة ولا دليل.
قلتُ: سبق أن أوضحنا الدليل بالاخبار عن الصحابة بـ (رضي الله عنه/عنهم) لمدلول آية من كتاب الله.
وأنت تأتي بالتخصيص... والتخصيص يحتاج إلى دليل... لا تقول أتيتكم بشواهد... الشواهد هذه (قد) تنفع في وجود دليل... وأما من غير دليل فلا حاجة بها.
وإن كنت تدعي العلم... فالزم آدابه في حديثك وطرقه. وإلا فدعه.

----------


## زوجة وأم

> أرى أن عليا -سلام الله عليه رغم أنف النواصب- أفضل من الصديق أبي بكر -رضي الله عنه وأرضاه رغم أنف الروافض-


وماذا عن عمر رضي الله عنه؟
هذه ثاني مرة اراك تقول هذا الكلام وتذكر فقط أبا بكر رضي الله عنه
أم أنك ترى أن عليا رضي الله عنه أفضل من عمر رضي الله عنه؟

وإذا كان الجواب بنعم
فهل قال احد بهذا الترتيب 
أن الأفضل هو أبو بكر -رضي الله عنه- ثم علي رضي الله عنه ثم عمر رضي الله عنه؟
وما سبب تفضيلك لعلي رضي الله عنه على عمر  رضي الله عنه ؟ (هذا إذا كان جوابك على السؤال الأول بـ"نعم" )

وهل ترى السلام على أمهات المؤمنين مثل أن نقول "عائشة عليها السلام"
وإذا كان الجواب بلا
وأنت تقول بأن السلام يكون خاصا بأهل البيت
فهل يعني هذا أنك لا ترى أن زوجات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلهم  من أهل بيته؟

----------

